# WIG CHALLENGE 2013



## CurliDiva (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm starting the *WIG CHALLENGE 2013* early - so please just *"thank"* this post to join!

The WIG CHALLENGE 2013 is very *EASY*..........just wear any type of wig as your main* PROTECTIVE STYLE* of choice!

* WIG CHALLENGE* guidelines: 

• The Wig Challenge is in effect from Jan 1st - Dec 31st, 2013 (you can join at any time during the year by "thanking" this post) 

• WIG means any full wig, half wig, full lace wig, U-part, or a lace fronts (NOT twists, braided extensions or weaves)store bought or self-made.

• Wigs are a great protective style of choice (most of the time), but you can take as many breaks as you want - just pull it off whenever you want to see and touch your hair! 

• *You MUST take care of your hair and scalp underneath* (this challenge is about progress, not a styling crutch) *our ultimate goal is healthy, long REAL hair!* 

• Keep in touch, post photos, ask questions, share advice and let us know how you're doing at least once per month! 

Please remember there is a TON of information in the previous WIG CHALLENGES....... 2008, 2009, 2010, 2011 and 20012 threads.

Also, WIG CHALLENGE works easily with others challenges -- such as the Bootcamp, Deep Conditioning, Scalp Massage, Hide Your Hair, or Low Manipulation, etc. -- since your hair is safely tucked away from daily wear and tear.

*Happy New Year and Happy Hair Growing!* 
__________________


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm back in.  I need to purchase a "Fresh" Wig or 2 to start the New Year off right!


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 26, 2012)

I have to wait until I get to my computer to thank the post because I can't figure out how to do it in the app.  I'm excited. I love wigs for protective styling; but I need to do a better job of protecting my hair underneath.


----------



## Haddasah (Dec 26, 2012)

I am in, I already WIG IT!! lol! I only have 1 wig that I am pleased with once I get things settled I will make a u-part wig with a lace closure

Can I just say that wigs really work for me, alot of my friends and family don't get why I wear wigs since Im past BSL but it's because of wigs that I have reached this far. Wigs are the answer for me...2013 wiggin it to Waistlength!!


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 26, 2012)

Count me in. Wearing wigs is something new for me but I just purchased three nice wigs. One is from RPGshow and the others are from a local wig shop. I will be wigging it in 2013.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 26, 2012)

This was a great challenge. I will be lurking & rooting for you ladies from the side lines!!


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Dec 27, 2012)

Could someone post how they take care of their edges while on a wig reggie?


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 27, 2012)

I work out a lot...so not sure about this one....although I love my wigs.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 27, 2012)

This year I won't be wigging as much but will when I can. I am taking a few classes that don't allow me to wear it comfortably.

Sent from my (SPH-L710) Galaxy III using LHCF


----------



## freshlikemoi (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm definitely in.

I've watched a few videos of how to make your own wig and I plan to make one today, since my hair is colored and I want the perfect match!!


----------



## SunnyDelight (Dec 27, 2012)

I have had such great luck with growth from wigs . . . I'm in.  Right now I'm in a weave but plan to take it out in the next 2 weeks.  Need to find me a few shorty do's.


----------



## stephshe (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm in too, I've been wiggin" it most of 2012 and will continue. I have about 4 full lace wigs and 4 half wigs, they have been great for growth so far.


----------



## beauti (Dec 27, 2012)

*im joining this challenge!Got a wig sitting on my head right now, been wigging past few months. *



*my every day wig! She's pretty old, had her over a year. Its a wig by MODU, dont know the name though*







*and this one is my most recent purchase, Las Milana by Vanessa*


----------



## strawbewie (Dec 27, 2012)

I want to join... I love to wig it but I alternate between wiggin and sengalase twists! I have several wigs. I been wiggin the last few months.


----------



## strawbewie (Dec 27, 2012)

jayjaycurlz said:


> Could someone post how they take care of their edges while on a wig reggie?



I spray with chicoro leave-in on my cornrows in the am and pm. I also oil and massage my edges with an oil mix I think from njoi. My edges need a lot of work. I also use men's satin cap not wig cap.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm in! I just started wearing wigs to grow my hair out a couple of weeks ago and am loving it! I'll be back later to post pics of my current wig. I'm in the market for a new one. Any suggestions?


----------



## loveafterwar (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm doing a good wash and condition tonight then I'll be under my upart. I'll be back much much later with pics. I usually sew mines down but I'll be wearing it with combs this time so I can take it on and off while working out.


----------



## strawbewie (Dec 27, 2012)

These are some of my faves 

Freetress Equal Kendra


Freetress Equal Lia


Equal Dream Girl ( date night hair with hubby)


I usually buy for divatress.com.


----------



## Kay.Dee (Dec 27, 2012)

I just bought my first wig and I'm loving it, I should have done it sooner!
I'm done with braid extensions.  I don't have the patience anymore to find someone to do them, or do it myself, and then take them out.  And my hairline told me it's done with them too lol.
At least with a wig I can see my real hair whenever I want to.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm in! At least until it starts getting warm. I hate wigs when its hot out. Also I like braids/twists so I'm in the HYH challenge just until my hair gets long enough to rollerset.


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 28, 2012)

Good luck everyone! I baggy-ed under wigs last year and it worked tremendously 

----  Because You're Worth It 





  Pretty please vote for me for BGLH Icon of the Year  http://blackgirllonghair.com/2012/12/vote-for-the-2012-bglh-style-icon-of-the-year/

  Also please read some more previous posts: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=591027 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=622227 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=656937 Length at October:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Jennifer  www.bootyfurl.co.uk  ♥


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm in! I just bought the human hair mommy wig and I now have 3 shorty 'do's that I love.  My hair is currently past APL and I work out 3-4  days per week so moisturizing and sealing and putting my hair in a French braid has been working for me the last few weeks.  I can't say that I will wig it 100%, but I will wig it 90% of the time.  When it's summertime in LA, there's just no relief, you almost want to shave your head to get cool.  Plus, I like to have access to my hair and scalp to make adjustments if I need to to prevent any damage if something goes awry.

My wig should be in this week!  I moisture and seal daily as in and co-wash and deep condition weekly.  My regimen is pretty rock solid and so far so good with my length and retention.  I think wigging it will help me step it up a notch so that I can have that pre_medicalrulz retention!! LOL


----------



## strawbewie (Dec 28, 2012)

Ladies, any wig maintenance tips, videos, etc.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi guys! So happy to be apart of this challenge! I'm currently APL and hopefully by wigging it I'll be BSL. I ordered some wigs from Lacewigsfront and I'll interchange between them. I  wash my hair while in cornrows under the wig. I use a braid spray daily or as needed and seal with a leave-in and whatever oils I have available. I deep condition weekly and I do a Aphogee treatment every 2 months.

Good luck everyone! Happy hair journey!


----------



## Kay.Dee (Dec 29, 2012)

Anyone have tips on synthetic vs human and how to care for the actual wig so it doesn't look busted?


----------



## Michelle1971 (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm in 
I currently wear half-wigs because my head is too big to buy a full wig without going the custom route.
I am probably going to make one really soon though .


----------



## intergalacticartist (Dec 29, 2012)

How are you ladies keeping your wigs looking fresh? I am wanting to buy Creta Girl, but she is synthetic and I don't want to replace her every month. Does anyone know of a wig similar in style to Creta Girl, but with human hair? I wouldn't mind spending the extra money if that meant it lasted longer


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 29, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I'm in! I just bought the human hair mommy wig and I now have 3 shorty 'do's that I love.  My hair is currently past APL and I work out 3-4  days per week so moisturizing and sealing and putting my hair in a French braid has been working for me the last few weeks.  I can't say that I will wig it 100%, but I will wig it 90% of the time.  When it's summertime in LA, there's just no relief, you almost want to shave your head to get cool.  Plus, I like to have access to my hair and scalp to make adjustments if I need to to prevent any damage if something goes awry.
> 
> My wig should be in this week!  I moisture and seal daily as in and co-wash and deep condition weekly.  My regimen is pretty rock solid and so far so good with my length and retention.  I think wigging it will help me step it up a notch so that I can have that pre_medicalrulz retention!! LOL



You go girl! You can do it!


----------



## alanaturelle (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm in!!!! I wore wigs for the most part of 2012 and it helped a lot. When March comes where I hope to have a decent length for buns, I will go back n forth between wigs and buns, .


----------



## BLESSED1 (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm in! I would have spent all of this year in either a wig, u part or half wig if I continue for the last few days left of this year. I just made a new u part so I'm guessing I'll achieve my goal of wigging it for all of 2012 lol

my fave half wig is tammy before I relaxed, yasmine after relaxed

my fave whole wig is water lily/dream girl (basically the same just different brands)

and my fave u part before I started making my own is yunessa/spot light ( again same style just different brands)

I swish my synthies in diluted fabric softener to keep them fresh & last longer, I tend to get futura hair so I'll flat iron and re boil in the curls when they start to get ratty.

I also will use my clothes steamer to revive my curly/wavy units, not while on my head of course but on the wig head or hanger if not a full wig

good luck everybody, we can do this!


----------



## auntybe (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm in.  Here's pic of my hair from the side.  I had a salad plate size bald spot in the top a year ago from stress.  It grew back.  I wear a wig every day.  My goal is SL.  I am will using Nexxus Products for the first three months of the year and I will wear twist under my wig.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm in!!...I am wearing kinky twists now, but i will be taking them down in 2 weeks, wigs equal great retention for me because it keeps me aware of dc'ing and m&s nightly.....I am soooo close to BSL and and my plan is to get to (at least ) grazing MBL in 2013...i will wig it until its gets really hot this summer, then i will have to bun until fall.


----------



## strawbewie (Dec 30, 2012)

I got my cornrows put in today sprayed some chicoro leave- in then put Shea butter and coconut oil on my ends. Tomorrow will put on a new wig.. I think.. I wanted to wait till 1/1/13 but we will see in the am


----------



## AdelineHaveMercy (Dec 31, 2012)

Totally in, I discovered wigs in Sept 2012 and haven't taken it off since (figuratively of course! ) Wigs are the bombbb and I hope I can do it for ALL of 2013. After my wetting/conditioning, I braid my hair in 4 braids as close to my head as I can because I can't cornrow, lol, and put my wig cap on and go! Wigs were my LIFESAVER this past semester, I was literally in a million places at once only coming home at night to sleep and gone by 8 am the next day. I didn't get to do a lot of stuff to my hair which was awesome because it helped me retain length but at the same time I want to try some new things such as: ayuverdic, oiling before conditioning, more regular trims, more protein, etc. Usually I only take my hair out and condition every 7-14 days because I am so busy. I also shampoo like every 1.5 months because I minimize oils so my hair doesn't have any build up. My length is all over the place now but it will probably go from BSL to APL or so soon because I have to cut it :/ I want to take photos though so I can feel encouraged during 2013. I need to find a good length shirt. Let's do this yall!!


----------



## jareya (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm in! I wigged my way through 2012, and my length retention and overall condition of my hair has been amazing!


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Dec 31, 2012)

Ladies please continue to post your regimen! I'm looking to make some changes to mine, particularly regarding caring for my edges while wigging it. Any suggestions is greatly appreciated!


----------



## strawbewie (Dec 31, 2012)

Today I put on the Freetress Equal Gala wig.. It's not new but renewed with a wash and condition...

I sprayed some chicoro leave -in prior to putting it on, put some oil mix on edges


----------



## alanaturelle (Dec 31, 2012)

I bought this wig as a Christmas present to myself, . This is my first time ever spending more than $60 for a wig.
http://www.rpgshow.com/glueless-cap-lace-human-hair-wig-straight-pts002s-p-4081.html.

It's supposed to be delivered today so I hope to play with it tonight when I get off work.


----------



## strawbewie (Dec 31, 2012)

alanaturelle said:
			
		

> I bought this wig as a Christmas present to myself, . This is my first time ever spending more than $60 for a wig.
> http://www.rpgshow.com/glueless-cap-lace-human-hair-wig-straight-pts002s-p-4081.html.
> 
> It's supposed to be delivered today so I hope to play with it tonight when I get off work.



Nice present!


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Dec 31, 2012)

strawbewie said:


> Today I put on the Freetress Equal Gala wig.. It's not new but renewed with a wash and condition...
> 
> I sprayed some chicoro leave -in prior to putting it on, put some oil mix on edges


 
strawbewie - what products did you use to wash and condition your wig?


----------



## missliberia (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm joining!  Just made it to APL and I want to maximize my length retention in 2013 so that I can claim BLS in December.  I purchased my first 2 wigs (Beshe Drew and Beshe Shelly) online and will be wigging it 100% of the time once they arrive.  Does anyone know where to find cheap length check t-shirts?


----------



## beauti (Dec 31, 2012)

missliberia said:


> I'm joining!  Just made it to APL and I want to maximize my length retention in 2013 so that I can claim BLS in December.  I purchased my first 2 wigs (Beshe Drew and Beshe Shelly) online and will be wigging it 100% of the time once they arrive.  Does anyone know where to find cheap length check t-shirts?


* u can make your own for free  *


----------



## missliberia (Dec 31, 2012)

beauti said:


> * u can make your own for free  *


 LMAO!  Very true


----------



## Linxnme (Dec 31, 2012)

I am in this challenge for sure. I had a wig of the month from September through December and loved it!  It was easy and made taking care of hair underneath even easier. I am flat ironed for now but I will be back to my wig in February. I want to flat iron and clip my ends before I wig it full time again.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 31, 2012)

I like wigs but lately it seems like no matter what I do my cornrows are always dry. I don't know what to do... I cowash at least 1x week and m/s everyday. Maybe I need to do twice a day... any suggestions


----------



## strawbewie (Dec 31, 2012)

jayjaycurlz said:
			
		

> strawbewie - what products did you use to wash and condition your wig?



I used a wig shampoo, soaked it for a few minutes and washed it out...I then conditioned it with a Suave conditioner coconut and let it soak.. I did not rinse out...I blotted it dry with a T-shirt and then used a pants hanger to hang it to dry... I did some detangling while wet...some say that's a NoNo but my wigs are fine


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 1, 2013)

missliberia said:


> I'm joining!  Just made it to APL and I want to maximize my length retention in 2013 so that I can claim BLS in December.  I purchased my first 2 wigs (Beshe Drew and Beshe Shelly) online and will be wigging it 100% of the time once they arrive.  Does anyone know where to find cheap length check t-shirts?



Justgrowalready.com. Affordable and super cute styles.


----------



## melisandre (Jan 1, 2013)

I've been wearing a sew-in lately, but I miss my full lace wig. I will probably buy another one this year. It seems to be the best protective style for me.


----------



## RockCreak (Jan 1, 2013)

Hmmm... I think I just may join this challenge!

I've been wanting a new style to change my look, but didn't want to cut my hair. 

I'll be wig shopping this weekend!


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm in as usual.  I just ordered 2 synthetic wigs (I normally do human but I'm trying something new). I ordered Gala and Bree.  Gonna get my cornrows put in tomorrow.


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 1, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I like wigs but lately it seems like no matter what I do my cornrows are always dry. I don't know what to do... I cowash at least 1x week and m/s everyday. Maybe I need to do twice a day... any suggestions



A few ppl like me spray hair with a braid spray or homemade spray before putting wig on and after wig comes off....I also co- wash twice a week


----------



## beauti (Jan 1, 2013)

missliberia said:


> LMAO!  Very true



*girl every time I think about buying one I'm like sheeiit! $19.99??? no way! go get a tank top and mark it up*


----------



## beauti (Jan 1, 2013)

*started individual box braids last night, no extensions. Will finish sometime today. just easier to get to my scalp this way and I can co wash more often. Will redo these like every month. gonna post pics when I'm done*


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 1, 2013)

beauti said:


> started individual box braids last night, no extensions. Will finish sometime today. just easier to get to my scalp this way and I can co wash more often. Will redo these like every month. gonna post pics when I'm done



I think I'm going to try this way of braiding. Because my scalp in cornrows and even sometimes the actual cornrows don't seem moisturized.

strawbewie I will be sure to spray twice a day...


----------



## felic1 (Jan 1, 2013)

I am in with the challenge. I will be wigging it in 2013. I will be needing advice and tips so I will be checking in and posting. Did I ever hear someone say that you should oil your wig cap edges to keep them from breaking your hairline edges?


----------



## felic1 (Jan 1, 2013)

beauti.... this wig is looking good. It looks like real hair. You take good care of your wigs!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 1, 2013)

I've been wearing a wig for a little over a month now and have had no problems with dryness. I spray my flat twists every night with a mix of half braid spray and half Infusium 23 Repair & Renew and a couple squirts of Wen conditioner. I drench my hair every night with it, and wash and DC with steam once a week. I also do a hot oil treatment every 2 weeks when I take my twists out to redo them. It's been working great for me so far!


----------



## FroFab (Jan 1, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> This was a great challenge. I will be lurking & rooting for you ladies from the side lines!!



Me too!  And hopefully getting some leads on wigs to buy online


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 1, 2013)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> I've been wearing a wig for a little over a month now and have had no problems with dryness. I spray my flat twists every night with a mix of half braid spray and half Infusium 23 Repair & Renew and a couple squirts of Wen conditioner. I drench my hair every night with it, and wash and DC with steam once a week. I also do a hot oil treatment every 2 weeks when I take my twists out to redo them. It's been working great for me so far!



I'm going to try this exact mix this weekend! Well, minus the Wen because I don't have it yet. I do need to go back to my oil treatments/prepoos...


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 1, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I'm going to try this exact mix this weekend! Well, minus the Wen because I don't have it yet. I do need to go back to my oil treatments/prepoos...



You can also try S-curl spray whether relaxed or natural. My hair did great with S-curl and sealed with olive oil. Even a spritz of water, NTM and an oil of choice with a wig cap and wig. Moisture for days and I co-washed weekly. HTH!


----------



## beauti (Jan 1, 2013)

*felic1 girl that's because i had more than 5 wigs in rotation!  That's my fave but I was rockin them all girl *


----------



## mywinborne (Jan 1, 2013)

Im excited.  This is my first challenge out of lurkdom.  I wore wigs off and on last year for about six months and retained a good amount of hair.  My plan is 3 weeks of wigs and one week of bunning with length checks every 3 months. I have drew beshe, and a HH wig that had bangs that I cut off and made a upart wig out of and a new syn bang wig that came yesterday.  I cornrow the back of my head in a circle and leave my edges and a front middle piece out that I flat iron when I wear the u part and will cornrow straight back for other wigs.  I am currently grazing apl and want to be full bsl by this time next year.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 1, 2013)

So my Shorty wig for 2013 is still at the post office between me working and the New Years holiday. In the spirit of starting this challenge tomorrow I have dusted off and busted out the two year old arsenal from when I big chopped in 2010. Wish me well ladies! 



There are a few in here I've never worn. Here we go.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 1, 2013)

*duplicate post*


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 2, 2013)

Today was wash day for me so I prepooed, washed, DC and m/s. I put small plaits in my head and will leave them in redoing them from time to time. I will still wash every week and cowash. But I may up it to 2x week. We will see... I may also go wig shopping this wknd. I have a cute lil bob one I wear but I need one with some drama to it.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 2, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I'm going to try this exact mix this weekend! Well, minus the Wen because I don't have it yet. I do need to go back to my oil treatments/prepoos...


 


KaramelDiva1978 said:


> You can also try S-curl spray whether relaxed or natural. My hair did great with S-curl and sealed with olive oil. Even a spritz of water, NTM and an oil of choice with a wig cap and wig. Moisture for days and I co-washed weekly. HTH!


 
Yea, let me know how it works for you! 
I've also used the S-Curl spray (although not while wearing twists) and my hair was super moisturized and grew like a weed!


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 2, 2013)

Good morning this is Stella my new wig for January... I usually switch up every two weeks but I want to see if I can ride out until the end of the month with this wig

For work need to have it up... This is my attempt a messy bun...





This how it looks down





I sprayed my cornrows and oiled my edges before putting on my men's wave cap...


----------



## RockCreak (Jan 2, 2013)

OK.. so I couldn't wait until the weekend to get my first wig.. so I ran to the store yesterday and bought this one.. 

I think it's called Kissy!  

Anyway.. I'm getting a lot of compliments on it at work.  I like her!

I'll post a pic later!


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm in.....

I just removed my sewin weave.  I need a break and to give my own hair a break.  I'm rocking my curly half-wig. I love that and people believe its a weave or either my own hair because my natural hair blends well with it.  I perfer rocking the curly half wig, so i don't have to press or straighten my hair to make it blend with straight half wigs.


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 2, 2013)

I cowashed this morning and put on my new wig for the first day back to work in 2013. I will try to have hubby take a pic of me tonight.


----------



## fatimablush (Jan 2, 2013)

by the end of the month i should have 4 more wigs. i had to toss out 4..i couldn't revive those wigs for nothing.


----------



## RockCreak (Jan 2, 2013)

OK.. so I just bought my first wig!  

No one told me that it's hot as E-MUG under this thing... whew! A sister is :burning:up under this thing.  Hopefully I'll adjust soon.

So far, I love it!  Can't wait to buy more!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 2, 2013)

RockCreak said:


> OK.. so I just bought my first wig!
> 
> No one told me that it's hot as E-MUG under this thing... whew! A sister is :burning:up under this thing.  Hopefully I'll adjust soon.
> 
> So far, I love it!  Can't wait to buy more!



Lol! Yeah... that's why I can only do wigs until it starts getting warm outside!


----------



## beauti (Jan 2, 2013)

*lol i'm a pro cause i can wig all year!  
okay ladies here are my pics. I finished the braids today, was too lazy yesterday. I will be keeping these bad boys in hopefully till the end of this month...matter of fact, I think I will keep them in until the week before valentines day.

*


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 2, 2013)

beauti Girl in the summer my lil neck and scalp be burnin' up! What's ur secret? But I can do braids just fine.


----------



## beauti (Jan 2, 2013)

*Babygrowth in the summer I don't wear hats with my wigs like I do in the winter. in the summer I wear the wig clipped up in a high sloppy bun with a cute summer scarf around the perimeter. my hair underneath is usually cornrowed *


----------



## BLESSED1 (Jan 3, 2013)

RockCreak said:


> OK.. so I just bought my first wig!
> 
> No one told me that it's hot as E-MUG under this thing... whew! A sister is :burning:up under this thing.  Hopefully I'll adjust soon.
> 
> ...



that looks cute on you. I wear u parts when the weather gets warm, ones that blend with my air dried hair or I cross wrap my hair & slap a half wig on, much cooler on my scalp.


----------



## xNichex (Jan 4, 2013)

Im in! I already have my wigs, and I plan on wearing this protectve style for at least 6 months.


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 4, 2013)

Do you all sleep in your wigs?

Oh yeah, Bree is here and I love it...Gala, not so much (gonna sell it to my coworker).


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 4, 2013)

Evallusion said:
			
		

> Do you all sleep in your wigs?
> 
> Oh yeah, Bree is here and I love it...Gala, not so much (gonna sell it to my coworker).



No, I do not sleep in my wig. I take it off as soon as I get home. I spray my leave-in, M&S ends and put on satin bonnet.


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh yeah, here's a pic.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 4, 2013)

I would love to join this challenge! I have several wigs but hardly worn them bc I hate braiding my hair down. I know lazy so this year im definately wigging it for sure. My hubby bought me some hair and closure so Im waiting on it to come in so I can try and make my own. I will post a pic as soon as I get the hair and make my wig. I was in the setting challenge but I just cant get it down pact and too much manipulation to my hair.


----------



## beauti (Jan 4, 2013)

*I don't sleep in my wigs either. when I get in the house I snatch it right off my head and either m&s and put my scarf on,or just put my scarf on and wait till evening to m&s*


----------



## mywinborne (Jan 4, 2013)

My wig! This is a u part I formed from a Beverly Johnson syn wig. My hair is out in the front. I soaked the wig in water and vinegar to remove the shine. I'll post another pic of my hair underneath in a minute. I take off every night and flat iron front once a week. To maintain I pin curl front at night.


----------



## mywinborne (Jan 4, 2013)

Excuse my chub in my last post. Still trying to figure everything out. Lol. I did crop these pics. My hair is braided in a beehive in the back. I will redo my braids every two weeks with a wash every week. It looks so fuzzy and thick because I washed tonight. My hair in the front is trimmed because I had noticed some splits. I hope to find a straight lace front that has a thin hairline so that I can eventually braid all my hair back. 

Sorry for such long posts


----------



## BLESSED1 (Jan 5, 2013)

mywinborne said:


> My wig! This is a u part I formed from a Beverly Johnson syn wig. My hair is out in the front. I soaked the wig in water and vinegar to remove the shine. I'll post another pic of my hair underneath in a minute. I take off every night and flat iron front once a week. To maintain I pin curl front at night.



that looks like human hair, can you tell me the ratio of water to vinegar that you used & how long you soaked it for to get rid of the shine? I have a synthie that's still a little too shiney even though I did the deodorant trick on it.


----------



## mywinborne (Jan 5, 2013)

BLESSED1 said:


> that looks like human hair, can you tell me the ratio of water to vinegar that you used & how long you soaked it for to get rid of the shine? I have a synthie that's still a little too shiney even though I did the deodorant trick on it.



Hey! I honestly didn't measure anything. I put the wig in a punch bowl. Added warm water to cover. Poured in some white vinegar from a big jug and swirled it around. It might have been a cup of vinegar? I let it soak a couple of hours until it looked dull. Then rinsed with water and let it air dry on wig head inside out.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 6, 2013)

So, plaits are better for me than cornrows. I cowashed today and I realized I need to make them smaller so they don't unravel. I can't wait until they grow longer.


----------



## Haddasah (Jan 6, 2013)

SO tomorrow I am washing my wig and my hair. I have some VO5 and Aubrey Organic laying around that I am wanting to use up. Im planning to just use one line of products...maybe. 

What are you Ladies using to M&S? 

I REALLY want WSL....I know I can do it! I am looking through every inch of my current regimen to see what I can vamp up. I know Wigs are a keeper, now I'm re-evalauting my products...I should have BEEN WSL but im still stuck between BSL and MBL!!


----------



## missliberia (Jan 6, 2013)

Soo... i got my Beshe Shelly and am all ready for this challenge. My Drew arrived as well but I haven't tried her yet.

Here are some pics.  mind you I trimmed the front a bit.  So excited!


----------



## missliberia (Jan 6, 2013)

mywinborne said:


> My wig! This is a u part I formed from a Beverly Johnson syn wig. My hair is out in the front. I soaked the wig in water and vinegar to remove the shine. I'll post another pic of my hair underneath in a minute. I take off every night and flat iron front once a week. To maintain I pin curl front at night.



Girl, this is hotness!


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 6, 2013)

Evallusion said:


> Do you all sleep in your wigs?
> 
> Oh yeah, Bree is here and I love it...Gala, not so much (gonna sell it to my coworker).



I do not sleep in my wigs. I snatched it off as soon as I get home, moisturize and seal.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 6, 2013)

Do you have to wear a wig cap under wig? I find they're too tight and give me headaches. This challenge has been so nice and easy so far.


----------



## 9MillaNina (Jan 6, 2013)

Tis sounds fun, but I think I would completely die in the summer wearing a wig, I'm really no good at picking them. Sometimes I hit a lick, but other than that I'm kind of bad at it. But I, sure lots of heads will be atleast thicker and inches longer


----------



## mywinborne (Jan 6, 2013)

I wear a men's satin type dome cap flipped inside out so the shiny smooth part is against my hair and the edge of the cap flipped back. If that makes sense.   I heard you have to be really careful with your edges under your wig.  How do y'all keep your edges safe and healthy?


----------



## mywinborne (Jan 6, 2013)

missliberia said:


> Soo... i got my Beshe Shelly and am all ready for this challenge. My Drew arrived as well but I haven't tried her yet.
> 
> Here are some pics.  mind you I trimmed the front a bit.  So excited!



So pretty!


----------



## cicilypayne (Jan 7, 2013)

please count me in here are the wigs I've worn this summer gonna buy a new one and take better care of my hair.


----------



## mywinborne (Jan 7, 2013)

I like that! What type of wig is that?


----------



## Haddasah (Jan 7, 2013)

cicilypayne said:


> please count me in here are the wigs I've worn this summer gonna buy a new one and take better care of my hair.



What wig is this?


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 7, 2013)

When my braid spray stuff comes I may try just washing my hair once a week but spraying everyday because I feel cowashing might actually be drying my hair out. Maybe I'm not using the right products:-(


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 7, 2013)

Well my closure came today. It is so soft and feels nice. It smells like it was washed and when I took it out pack it felt like it had been washed and sent out 50% dry. Im going to cowash it anyway though. Now just need my hair so I can complete my wig. I do have other wigs I have been wearing all synthetic. Its going to be nice to have human hair.


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 7, 2013)

Still wearing my Stella wig and using my chicoro leave in mix to spray. 

Anyone ever buy a wig from eBay ?


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 7, 2013)

^^ do you add water to your mix? I'm going to make this next week...


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 7, 2013)

Babygrowth said:
			
		

> ^^ do you add water to your mix? I'm going to make this next week...



Yes I add water, not sure how much...


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 7, 2013)

^ thank you! I will play around with that to find out...


----------



## cicilypayne (Jan 8, 2013)

sorry I missed these two posters questions I have 3 little boys with the flu, you ladies understand.


----------



## cicilypayne (Jan 8, 2013)

Haddasah said:


> What wig is this?


 Rpgshow units clw045 and i think Cl0016 they are both kim kardashian inspired human hair wigs and bobby boss synthetic lf


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 8, 2013)

cicilypayne said:


> sorry I missed these two posters questions I have 3 little boys with the flu, you ladies understand.



I hope they feel better soon... I know you are tired but take some vitamins and tea, so you don't become ill.. Happens to me a lot


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 8, 2013)

mywinborne said:


> I wear a men's satin type dome cap flipped inside out so the shiny smooth part is against my hair and the edge of the cap flipped back. If that makes sense.   I heard you have to be really careful with your edges under your wig.  How do y'all keep your edges safe and healthy?



I use the same cap but I did not think to flip it... Thank you for info... I oil my edges b4 and after I put wig on, in also trying MN on edges some days and Lisa's scalp formula am..


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 8, 2013)

mywinborne said:


> I wear a men's satin type dome cap flipped inside out so the shiny smooth part is against my hair and the edge of the cap flipped back. If that makes sense.   I heard you have to be really careful with your edges under your wig.  How do y'all keep your edges safe and healthy?



Depending on how much room I have under the wig, I wear my smaller satin scarf.  

To keep my edges safe, I also moisturize when I wake up and before I go to bed.  I also take my wig off when I'm home and try to keep it off on the weekend.


----------



## mywinborne (Jan 8, 2013)

strawbewie said:


> I use the same cap but I did not think to flip it... Thank you for info... I oil my edges b4 and after I put wig on, in also trying MN on edges some days and Lisa's scalp formula am..



Thanks! I need to do better with oiling and moisturizing!


----------



## mywinborne (Jan 8, 2013)

uofmpanther said:


> Depending on how much room I have under the wig, I wear my smaller satin scarf.
> 
> To keep my edges safe, I also moisturize when I wake up and before I go to bed.  I also take my wig off when I'm home and try to keep it off on the weekend.



Thanks! What do u moisturize with?


----------



## Dionnesse (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm in on this challenge! I'm somewhere around BSB and want to get to full BSL for my birthday in April - eek!

I made a full wig with closure yesterday - here are the pics....

The hair isn't as shiny as it looks in the 3rd pic.

I have other half wigs but went for a full wig as it means I can keep up my gym routine and texlax stretch without having to try to blend my hair.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 10, 2013)

Heres my lace front Ive been having for years but never wore bc it was too big for my head. Well I cut it all the way around perimeter to fit and sewed in onto a weaving cap. Ignore my edges they not laid at all but im going to leave edges out and probably sew some combs in it. Ignore my fat face too. I havent styled it or anything. The next couple pics are other wigs I have and the last pic is my sister who stole and wore my curly wig. She did give it back though lol.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 11, 2013)

mywinborne said:
			
		

> Thanks! What do u moisturize with?



I use shea moisture restorative conditioned when I braid up my hair, which I do every few days.  Then, I use an oil and water mix that I sprigs in the morning and at night on the in between days.  I'm currently experimenting with different oils and my ratio.  My hair seems to like avocado, castor,  olive, rosemary,lavender tea tree, and peppermint.


----------



## BonBon (Jan 11, 2013)

Do human hair wigs (not lacefront) last longer than synthetic?

 I have a synthetic style that I love, but it starts matting at about a month and its pissing me off.


----------



## cicilypayne (Jan 11, 2013)

Vanthie said:
			
		

> Do human hair wigs (not lacefront) last longer than synthetic?
> 
> I have a synthetic style that I love, but it starts matting at about a month and its pissing me off.



I think in general human hair does last a big longer I've purchased a HH wig that was gorgeous for about a month in half after that it still worked but gave me problems..you know the usual..tangling ..frizzes. &  ..the back of the wig..did the cluster and crawl..lol..I had to keep a brush on me at all times and it was exhausting..my lace wigs lasted longer..but..every hair unit is different..I tossed it out way to early I think.


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (Jan 11, 2013)

I love wig challenges.  It is my favorite protective style for the winter months. This is going to be my go to wig.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jan 11, 2013)

I just gotta say i LOVE my hubby he has treated me to 3 closures and 3 sets of "exotic" hair these past few months to make wigs ....because he knows how much i love it....i was doing cheapies (and even though i still love my half wigs for convience) i hate the un-natural shine it gives...so i will be making 2 human hair wigs soon...

*OH and BTW ladies* a few months back i bought a RPGshow "kim kardasian wig" and i LOVED it at first but within 1 month it was a rats nest...which i found ridiculous becuase i paid almost $300 for that thing, so now my 16inch hair s going to be cut into a BOB...ugh! ...so buyer beware their quality is different with every wig, some people hate them others love them...Im really dissappointed that they charged me so much and then gave me BSS quality human hair.


----------



## gabulldawg (Jan 11, 2013)

Dionnesse said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm in on this challenge! I'm somewhere around BSB and want to get to full BSL for my birthday in April - eek!
> 
> ...



I love this!!! I want a wig like this. I'm loving Dominique's hair from ”The Sisterhood.” Any recs?


----------



## Dionnesse (Jan 11, 2013)

gabulldawg said:


> I love this!!! I want a wig like this. I'm loving Dominique's hair from ”The Sisterhood.” Any recs?



Thank you!

I used Janet Collection prestige alco remy to make this and a closure. I can't recommend another as I always make my wigs! This hair will last a long time though, I have a half wig in this hair that I've had for 2 years and it's still good.

If you can stitch, you can make a wig, it just takes time!


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 12, 2013)

Checking in still wigging it.


----------



## cami88 (Jan 12, 2013)

My favorite half wig of all time, LaJay is out of stock everywhere with no promise of return. *weeps*


----------



## missliberia (Jan 12, 2013)

I don't think I can do wigs y'all. I wore my Bedhe Shelly all this week and I am sick of it. I also think it is hard on my edges :-/


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 12, 2013)

cicilypayne said:


> I think in general human hair does last a big longer I've purchased a HH wig that was gorgeous for about a month in half after that it still worked but gave me problems..you know the usual..tangling ..frizzes. &  ..the back of the wig..did the cluster and crawl..lol..I had to keep a brush on me at all times and it was exhausting..my lace wigs lasted longer..but..every hair unit is different..I tossed it out way to early I think.



Yeah I'm going through the same issues with my lace wig too. I'm a bit disappointed, I paid a lot for it. The hair is stunning though, I'm. Going to do a bleach bath on it and see if that helps.


----------



## gabulldawg (Jan 12, 2013)

Ok, ladies. I cut up an old human hair wig to try and do the bob style I want. I like it for the most part, but am not sure if I want to really wear it out. Thoughts?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 12, 2013)

gabulldawg said:


> Ok, ladies. I cut up an old human hair wig to try and do the bob style I want. I like it for the most part, but am not sure if I want to really wear it out. Thoughts?



I love it...i would wear it out!


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 12, 2013)

gabulldawg said:


> Ok, ladies. I cut up an old human hair wig to try and do the bob style I want. I like it for the most part, but am not sure if I want to really wear it out. Thoughts?



Too cute not to rock it


----------



## gabulldawg (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks, ladies! I'll probably wear it.  I'm just not used to short hair. Haven't had it in a  while.


----------



## Dionnesse (Jan 15, 2013)

Still wigging....my hair is in canerow under my wig but I'm finding it hard to keep it moisturised...

I cowashed & DC'd at the weekend and have baggied a couple of times overnight. I think it may be the glycerin in my hair products as its really cold here now.

What is everyone using to keep their hair moist? I need help!


----------



## Dionnesse (Jan 15, 2013)

gabulldawg said:


> Ok, ladies. I cut up an old human hair wig to try and do the bob style I want. I like it for the most part, but am not sure if I want to really wear it out. Thoughts?



I like it!!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 15, 2013)

Alright ladies I finally made my first wig with a closure. I havent layered it, styled it or anything. I used a indian wavy closure from magic hair company and 3 packs of light wavy 16", 18", & 20" from maaliyah hair. Please ignore my fat face. Tell me what u think of my wig! I still need to sew combs in it tho.


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 15, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Alright ladies I finally made my first wig with a closure. I havent layered it, styled it or anything. I used a indian wavy closure from magic hair company and 3 packs of light wavy 16", 18", & 20" from maaliyah hair. Please ignore my fat face. Tell me what u think of my wig! I still need to sew combs in it tho.



Looks really nice. I wish I was that talented to make my own wigs,  smh!


----------



## Michelle1971 (Jan 16, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Alright ladies I finally made my first wig with a closure. I havent layered it, styled it or anything. I used a indian wavy closure from magic hair company and 3 packs of light wavy 16", 18", & 20" from maaliyah hair. Please ignore my fat face. Tell me what u think of my wig! I still need to sew combs in it tho.




It looks really good 
I need to make my own wigs.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 16, 2013)

Thnx ladies! Just got home from work and I am tiiired. Its not too hard to do it yourself. I just took my time and it took me about 2 hours to do.


----------



## fatimablush (Jan 16, 2013)

still wigging it.

i braid my hair.. mist my hair with my own spray and i'm good.

i purchased a couple new wigs to help out.

Sheri Shepards curly wig, Echo from Janet Collection, Abella from Outre, Winfrey wig from Janet Collection also Natalie from Janet Collection. a couple were also ordered in December.

i will probaly take a 2 mth break in March.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 17, 2013)

gabulldawg said:


> Ok, ladies. I cut up an old human hair wig to try and do the bob style I want. I like it for the most part, but am not sure if I want to really wear it out. Thoughts?


 

I LOVE it! I would definately wear it out!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 17, 2013)

Dionnesse said:


> Still wigging....my hair is in canerow under my wig but I'm finding it hard to keep it moisturised...
> 
> I cowashed & DC'd at the weekend and have baggied a couple of times overnight. I think it may be the glycerin in my hair products as its really cold here now.
> 
> What is everyone using to keep their hair moist? I need help!


 
I spray my hair (which I keep in flat twists) every night before bed with a mixture of Infusium 23, braid spray and Wen conditioner. About half and half of the Infusium and braid spray with a couple pumps of the conditioner. I make sure it's pretty wet so that all my strands get moisturized. My hair seems to be doing just fine with it, but nothing special. This week I started applying a bit of S-curl activator to my hair for extra moisture, just every few days. It has glycerin in it and it's cold here, but I so far haven't noticed any problems. My hair feels very moist right now. I also started wear my satin cap under my wig cap so that may help keep the cold air from pulling the moisture out of my hair as well.


----------



## cami88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Dionnesse said:


> Still wigging....my hair is in canerow under my wig but I'm finding it hard to keep it moisturised...
> 
> I cowashed & DC'd at the weekend and have baggied a couple of times overnight. I think it may be the glycerin in my hair products as its really cold here now.
> 
> What is everyone using to keep their hair moist? I need help!


 
I've left the top portion of my hair out for my half wigs and have the back in cornrows. For moisture I use creme of nature leave in + safflower or coconut oil every night.


----------



## xNichex (Jan 17, 2013)

I thought I would be able to do this wig challenge easy. However after 4 months I am already getting tired of wearing wigs  
Help me stay on this ladies, my hair needs protecting lol


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 17, 2013)

xNichex said:


> I thought I would be able to do this wig challenge easy. However after 4 months I am already getting tired of wearing wigs
> Help me stay on this ladies, my hair needs protecting lol



Honestly you need a wig break sometimes. I rarely where my wigs on the weekend. I wear turban type wraps, scarfs etc. when Monday comes I'm wig ready.

My best friend uses full-cap wigs a few weeks then she switches to a u- part or half- wig so she can play or touch her hair, when she misses it.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 17, 2013)

xNichex said:


> I thought I would be able to do this wig challenge easy. However after 4 months I am already getting tired of wearing wigs
> Help me stay on this ladies, my hair needs protecting lol



For this reason alone is why I usually wear my knit cap with my scarf underneath most days in the week. I used to love wigs but now they are starting to get on my nerves... I may have to get a full head weave...


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 17, 2013)

xNichex said:


> I thought I would be able to do this wig challenge easy. However after 4 months I am already getting tired of wearing wigs
> Help me stay on this ladies, my hair needs protecting lol


 
You can do it! Maybe it's time for a new wig in a fun new style??


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 18, 2013)

xNichex said:


> I thought I would be able to do this wig challenge easy. However after 4 months I am already getting tired of wearing wigs
> Help me stay on this ladies, my hair needs protecting lol



You can do it!  I give my hair a break on the weekends so that I can play with it.   I also have about 15 that I switch around when I'm in the mood.  Lol.  

You don't need that many, but it is nice to have a couple variations.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 18, 2013)

uofmpanther said:


> You can do it!  I give my hair a break on the weekends so that I can play with it.   I also have about 15 that I switch around when I'm in the mood.  Lol.
> 
> You don't need that many, but it is nice to have a couple variations.



I agree with having variety. I need afew to rotate and maybe I'll be a little less irritated... smh at myself... off to rpg show...


----------



## cami88 (Jan 18, 2013)

I never get sick of wearing wigs.  I need to add another one to my rotation though.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 18, 2013)

xNichex said:


> I thought I would be able to do this wig challenge easy. However after 4 months I am already getting tired of wearing wigs
> Help me stay on this ladies, my hair needs protecting lol



You can do it ma'am. And u have to take a break then take a break!


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 18, 2013)

xNichex said:


> I thought I would be able to do this wig challenge easy. However after 4 months I am already getting tired of wearing wigs
> Help me stay on this ladies, my hair needs protecting lol



You can totally do it. I wear them M-Th 7am -4pm. I will wear a beanie hat on Friday- my job has a flexible dress code. I leave my hair out during the weekend. So hang in there.


----------



## Dionnesse (Jan 19, 2013)

So I took down my cornrows today for a wash and DC and I was surprised to find my hair was actually really moisturised. The outside of the plaits had felt dry so I was a little concerned about that previously. 

I appreciate your info in how you moisturise under your wig, going to try making a leave in.

I was tempted to leave my hair out for the weekend, but I overcame and cornrowed my hair again. 

Sticking with this til my birthday in April! *pumps fist into air*


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 20, 2013)

I let my Freetress Equal Stella wig have a break and plus I wanted WOW hair for some events for DH this weekend. I have been wearing Freetress Dream Girl. I will prepoo, co-wash and DC this evening with cornrows.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 20, 2013)

strawbewie said:


> I let my Freetress Equal Stella wig have a break and plus I wanted WOW hair for some events for DH this weekend. I have been wearing Freetress Dream Girl. I will prepoo, co-wash and DC this evening with cornrows.



Oooh I like!


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 20, 2013)

Double post


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm in! My wig of choice is the fingercomber unit


----------



## Michelle1971 (Jan 20, 2013)

strawbewie said:


> I let my Freetress Equal Stella wig have a break and plus I wanted WOW hair for some events for DH this weekend. I have been wearing Freetress Dream Girl. I will prepoo, co-wash and DC this evening with cornrows.



Now that's a pretty wig.
I wish my head wasn't so damn big  or I would get it


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 21, 2013)

Michelle1971 said:
			
		

> Now that's a pretty wig.
> I wish my head wasn't so damn big  or I would get it



Have you tried it?  I have fairly large head and Freetress is one of my go to brands.  Some of the other brand full caps squeeze my head.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 21, 2013)

I started wearing my new wig last week and I love it. It's Model Model Mel. Definately diva hair!  I just took my cornrows down, my hair felt so moisturized and I swear it's grown in the last 2 weeks. I'll take a pic after I'm done DC'ing to compare. Shooting for APL by April!


----------



## beauti (Jan 21, 2013)

*ok sooo I braided my hair last night, box braids using Marley hair  I'mma see y'all in about 3 months when I take them off

ETA....I will be alternating between wigs,weaves,and braids*


----------



## Michelle1971 (Jan 21, 2013)

uofmpanther said:


> Have you tried it?  I have fairly large head and Freetress is one of my go to brands.  Some of the other brand full caps squeeze my head.



No, I haven't 
I will check it out...


----------



## ItsMeFre (Jan 22, 2013)

I haven't signed up for this challenge but I'm definitely in!!! I'd like to get to waist length this year so I'm wearing wigs, weaves, and braids for the 1st 8 1/2 months of the year. This is my first time doing this consistently because I've been at BSL for a whole year (due to over trimming last year) and I'm kinda desperate for WL at this point. I'm sooo excited about this and I'm thinking this is just what I need to get over the BSL hump...some time to hide my hair from myself so I won't trim it!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 22, 2013)

ItsMeFre said:


> I haven't signed up for this challenge but I'm definitely in!!! I'd like to get to waist length this year so I'm wearing wigs, weaves, and braids for the 1st 8 1/2 months of the year. This is my first time doing this consistently because I've been at BSL for a whole year (due to over trimming last year) and I'm kinda desperate for WL at this point. I'm sooo excited about this and I'm thinking this is just what I need to get over the BSL hump...some time to hide my hair from myself so I won't trim it!
> 
> I'll come back and post a starting pic later.


 
You can do it! 
This is my first time wigging it consistently too. I've been at a hair stand still for a while too due to trimming and a little bit of breakage . So I'm hoping after 6 months of wigs and good hair practices that it will take me to the next level


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm taking a wig break due to traveling not sure about wind and snow and my wigs.. airport screenings( huffington post reported got her for checked) etc...got a sew-in today... I will be back in my wigs in 4-6 weeks


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 30, 2013)

Im still wigging it ladies. I love that by me using wigs I get to keep my hands out of my hair! Think my hubby loves that also lol.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm on a week long wig break, currently binning it.


----------



## cherishlove (Jan 30, 2013)

Corn rowed my hair today and wearing the exprt wig I have had for 4 years.  Hoping this is my last year in wigs before I get to WSL.  My hair is comfortably BSL.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 31, 2013)

Still wiggin it. Hair is doing great


----------



## tallnomad (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi Ladies . . .  I've been an "unofficial" member of this challenge, but actually just joined today.

I've been wearing wigs for almost a year.  Just got my hair cornrowed a couple of days ago and I washed this morning because they were tight.

I think my hair is BSL or a bit below, but my cornrows are only showing about neck length or collarbone length.  I know I have a major shrinkage factor, but this seems so short to me.  

*Does anyone else have major shrinkage once their hair is cornrowed?*

My usual stylist who frequents this board and knows healthy practices, wasn't available, so I had to go to a new stylist for the unbraiding process.  I went with my hair in cornrows that the usual stylist had sewn together to prevent my ends from becoming tangled.  After the new stylist cut the strings out, I started getting nervous because my hair seemed so short, but I think it was just the shrinkage factor--I pray!  I probably won't be able to really see the actual length of my hair until another month when I go back to the normal stylist.

I plan to read through all of this thread and also review LadyPanialo's suggestions, but in regards to retention, which method of braiding helps you retain your hair best, cornrows or braids/plaits?


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 8, 2013)

I just ordered this wig during my lunch break, and less than two hours later I got a notice that it has shipped!


*I love Miss Wigs! *


----------



## Songbirdb (Feb 8, 2013)

I posted this pic in the BSL challenge board but here are the two wigs that I made. Both using Batik synthetic hair. One is Upart and the other is a half wig (the close up) . I learned to make them off you tube.


----------



## polished07 (Feb 8, 2013)

Im in! I was just looking at Phillypoetess off youtube I think thats her name and she has totally motivated me! I will be wearing full wigs, I want to buy a new lf wig with kinky straight texture hair for an everyday look, and I will be turning my upart wigs into full lace closure wigs that Ive been wearing as installs, I will cowash with my hair in braids every week and take down every 3-4 wks, one day of rest (wash, dc, detangle, blow out and rebraid and start over) Im currently 3.5 inches from BSL and want to be MBL by next June for my wedding (I want to wear my real hair) hopefully I can stick to this I may take a brake from June to August when its really got and bun/or twist but Ill let the challenge know if I do! Heres my starting pic from dec


----------



## ItsMeFre (Feb 8, 2013)

Okay the first picture shows where I was in September before my U shape cut. The the second shows where I was 12-31-12. You can see the growth in the middle, but because I cut it into a U, the sides are shorter. 
Also, excuse the fat...in the first pic I'm almost 3 months pregnant, in the second I'm almost 6 months pregnant. That's also the reason why I had to use 2 different bras, so I'm just looking at the APL line instead of the bra itself because due to pregnancy my bras are getting bigger and bigger 

The 2nd pic is the sew-in weave install that I just took down. It's Zury Hollywood Zio Remy hair. I left it in for the full month of January. I did a review on my Youtube channel. 

In the 3rd pic I wore this protective style for 1 week after I took my weave down. It's a drawstring Afro 5" Free Tress ponytail. 

I'll be back to show the wig I'll be wearing hopefully for the next month, but it's the Sensationnel Lauren wig.


----------



## camilla (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi ladies just posted a vid on my wig application please subscribe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSsVQr-1ZJw


----------



## Healthb4Length (Feb 13, 2013)

ItsMeFre said:


> Okay the first picture shows where I was in September before my U shape cut. The the second shows where I was 12-31-12. You can see the growth in the middle, but because I cut it into a U, the sides are shorter.
> Also, excuse the fat...in the first pic I'm almost 3 months pregnant, in the second I'm almost 6 months pregnant. That's also the reason why I had to use 2 different bras, so I'm just looking at the APL line instead of the bra itself because due to pregnancy my bras are getting bigger and bigger
> 
> The 2nd pic is the sew-in weave install that I just took down. It's Zury Hollywood Zio Remy hair. I left it in for the full month of January. I did a review on my Youtube channel.
> ...



I really like your sew-in very nice!


----------



## Healthb4Length (Feb 13, 2013)

I have been alternating between twists and wigs. I'm disappointed in my lace front that I feel I paid good money for. I'm hesistant to buy new ones b/c I feel let down. 
]


----------



## mywinborne (Feb 13, 2013)

CurliDiva. I just got the same wig yesterday. Tell me how you like it. It's my first loose wave curl lace front. I don't know what to do with it to make it more realistic.


----------



## fatimablush (Feb 13, 2013)

still wigging it..


----------



## Saga (Feb 14, 2013)

Check out my new unit!!! http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plcp&v=MXg9h0JWW_w


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 14, 2013)

mywinborne said:


> @CurliDiva. I just got the same wig yesterday. Tell me how you like it. It's my first loose wave curl lace front. I don't know what to do with it to make it more realistic.


 
@mywinborne,

This is my second wig in this style and it really does look great!


I just washed with shampoo to remove the shiny coating and was good-to-go! 

Afterward I just conditioner-washed and hung to dry completely before touchingthe curls.


I love that it is super long and soft to the touch. 

It flat ironed well but didn't hold heated curls afterwards - so only flat iron if you plan to wear it straight.

Also, I use Got2b Ultra Styling Gel (about $5 at Walmart) to hold down the front hairline (on tape or glue for me) this works much better for me.

Good luck!


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 14, 2013)

Healthb4Length said:


> I have been alternating between twists and wigs. I'm disappointed in my lace front that I feel I paid good money for. I'm hesistant to buy new ones b/c I feel let down.
> ]


 
Healthb4Length,

*What the problem with your lace front?*

You may have RE-STYLE a wig to make it work for you. I rarely just wear a wig without teaking it somehow first. I also don't want someone to be able to guess the exact name of the wig that I'm wearing - which I do often to others.


----------



## Charlotte (Feb 14, 2013)

Ive been wearing wigs off and on for a few years now. These are my latest additions.


----------



## Carmelella (Feb 15, 2013)

Joining the challenge!! Yay!  I'm a little itty bit past APL everywhere except my bang area.  I'm4b with a mixture of texlaxed and relaxed.  All my hair except the first two inches from my forehead  is healthy.  I'm not losing my edges , they're there but they can't handle a relaxer at all!! So i lost MAJOR inches! think it's b/c although I'm 4b my hair in that area is very cottony,... So the hair is dense, but thin strands.  translation: it only thrives when left alone... Like when I was natural and wore weaves last year. 

So I finished making my u-part wig, I had to slap it on real fast with just a few loops of thread and wig clips before I ran out the door for work.  

These wig clips are NOT the business!!  I'm praying that my poor poor edges ( just center ish) will hang on till the morning when I get off of work ... Bringing scissors in the car so that I can take this damn thing off b4 I even get home.

Will take pics of the unit tomorrow, had no time to style it or take pics of it today. 

Plan to wig it, half wig it, cornrows 24/7 till July.  No relaxer till then esp in the front.... May texlax the back if it becomes unmanageable. Redoing cornrows every 2-6wks depending on style. 

Here are my starting pics from today and last week. Air dried in blue shirt, blow dried w/o comb attachment in white shirt. 

I'm at line 2.5.. Goal is line 4.5-5 which I think is BSL.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Feb 15, 2013)

I cut layers in it to make it frame my face. It gets tangled, especially in the back. I've done a bleach bath and it helped but I just never expected to be doing so much. I wasn't expecting so much tangling. 




CurliDiva said:


> Healthb4Length,
> 
> *What the problem with your lace front?*
> 
> You may have RE-STYLE a wig to make it work for you. I rarely just wear a wig without teaking it somehow first. I also don't want someone to be able to guess the exact name of the wig that I'm wearing - which I do often to others.


----------



## BLESSED1 (Feb 15, 2013)

wore a snatchback today so my first day not wearing a wig since 2011, hate how it looks tho 

the bright side is my new Lily wig arrived, got her in my natural color this time & will rock my trusty blond one on the weekends

the new Lydia wig arrived too but i dont like it, already put it up for sale online


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 15, 2013)

Healthb4Length said:


> I cut layers in it to make it frame my face. It gets tangled, especially in the back. *I've done a bleach bath and it helped* but I just never expected to be doing so much. I wasn't expecting so much tangling.


 
I've never understood the reasoning behind a bleach bath.

I mean if bleach really makes "human hair" tangle free, I bet many people would walk around with their real hair smelling of clorox! :/


----------



## Carmelella (Feb 15, 2013)

Do you ladies use wig clips or is that a nono in wig world?? New to this.  I really wanted to be able to take it off everyday but it looks like I'll b sewing this u part on once weekly.


----------



## mywinborne (Feb 17, 2013)

CurliDiva 

Thanks! I'm washing my miss wigs wig now and soaking to get the shine out. I will thin out the hairline a little and I may have to darken the lace. It was looking like a halo and I want to wear it behind my hairline a little. I think with those little tweaks ill feel more comfortable with it.


----------



## polished07 (Feb 17, 2013)

Made my new wig I will be rocking for the next 2 months, its a brazilia lace closure with tracks added to a mesh dome cap, knots are bleached and I will be wearing my hair in cornrows going to the back. Im going to order a kinky straight full lace wig soon to alternate with and I use tootsie's mom method from bhm with an elastic slipless band attached to keep the closure down behind my hairline no glue or tape is used Im trying to do this for the rest of the year besides june-august


----------



## bride91501 (Feb 17, 2013)

Just wanted to share my new wig. Didn't like her at first...lace was way too light and the hair line didn't lay flat enough erplexed

So, I took to YouTube, and sewed a dark brown piece of fabric inside to darken the lace. Then I sewed a piece of elastic fron ear to ear, which helped the hairline stay flush with my scalp. I'm pretty happy with her now


----------



## bride91501 (Feb 17, 2013)

polished07 said:


> Made my new wig I will be rocking for the next 2 months, its a brazilia lace closure with tracks added to a mesh dome cap, knots are bleached and I will be wearing my hair in cornrows going to the back. Im going to order a kinky straight full lace wig soon to alternate with and I use tootsie's mom method from bhm with an elastic slipless band attached to keep the closure down behind my hairline no glue or tape is used Im trying to do this for the rest of the year besides june-august



Hey polished07 can you elaborate on this method? I made my first wig about a month ago and I'd love to tweak it to make it better and more secure.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm not much of a wig person, but I need a break from doing my hair. I have bought wigs in the past and hated them. But I just bought 2 wigs Tracey and Afro Curl 10". Hopefully they will be wearable. If they are I will be joining this challenge. 

I saw a Beverly Johnson wig I wanted but couldn't find it online. 

Wish me luck.


----------



## polished07 (Feb 18, 2013)

bride91501 heres the link to the instructions on bhm! she explains it better than me hth

http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/stop-using-glue-or-tapetutorial-w-pics_topic265140.html


----------



## strawbewie (Feb 19, 2013)

I am wearing my Freetress Lia wig today... Not sure if this is my wig for the next few weeks


----------



## thatscuteright (Feb 19, 2013)

After 4 months of wearing wigs, I am taking a wig break for 1 week. Washing my hair daily and wearing my natural hair in a bun, feels good to my scalp. I need a trim badly, but I did get some awesome growth. I am currently looking for a new wig for the Spring. Something light and airy.


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't think my new boyfriend realizes that I wear a wig! lol

I'm not hiding the fact but we just never had a "hair" conversation. Should I bring up the subject for just take a “don’t tell, unless he asks” approach?

He plays in my “hair” but my base of two french braids are super flat and smooth, so no tell-tale lumpy scalp if he runs his hand over my scalp.


----------



## strawbewie (Feb 19, 2013)

CurliDiva... I suggest having a conversation about hair and then slip into I'm growing my hair and love wigs... Or show him a YT video
Some ppl are shocked to see me without a wig/weave...


----------



## Healthb4Length (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm still Wigging it, even though I complain about my wig, I must admit that it (wig) has made my life so easy! It's nice not having to worry about my hair during this cold winter.  As soon as I come home the wig comes off! I make sure I moisturize 2x a day b/c I don't wear a wig cap. I just spray wig with a leave - in spray and give it a thorough brushing and every thing is OK. I will be getting a nice unit for spring.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 22, 2013)

I haven't worn a wig in a while but I keep my hair in cornrows just in case I decide to throw one on... my SO wants me to get another one that I like because he is tired of my hats! Lol...


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 22, 2013)

Cleaning out my closet - I found an old and scrappy full lace human wig that had lost major hair in the front, but I was able to cut up the base to make two closures for a wider/longer parting.


----------



## mywinborne (Feb 22, 2013)

This is the miss wigs lf. I did leave about 1 inch of hair out at the part. The rest of my hair is all braided up. I couldn't make the wig hair like look realistic to me so I tweaked it a lil. Cuz the leave out is only 1 inch I just have to Bantu knot it at night. I did cut like 4 inches off it, soaked it in vinegar and shampooed and let it air dry last night.


----------



## Oneprettypa (Feb 23, 2013)

I've been lurking this thread and took the plunge and bought my first wig! It's a Chinese yaki full lace cap and I love the texture. I have a few questions though.

Do your wigs feel snug? It came with combs and an adjustable strap but its still a tad loose to me so I'm using like 8 bobby pins to get it secure.

Also, on co-wash/ DC days, do you blow dry your hair before putting on the wig cap etc? I DC'd and braided it damp and I'm letting it air dry in the braids, but I don't know if that was best.

I'm going to use the idea and buy a man's satin cap. 

Thanks for the advice so far! Back to my lurking


----------



## strawbewie (Feb 23, 2013)

Double post


----------



## strawbewie (Feb 23, 2013)

Oneprettypa.. I like my wigs to feel a little snug...  I'm natural, I get cornrows one a month or 6 weeks, I do my regimen in braids, I air dry. When getting new braids I so my monthly poo regimen air dry then get braids


----------



## strawbewie (Feb 23, 2013)

I was wiggin it this week... I mostly wore Freetress Lia.. I was having issues with lace hairline but I figured out why this am... I needed to adjust the straps inside but it's not new.. So I'm not sure why






I also had a job interview, so I went with a more subtle look I wore Freetress  Kendra in a bun for the interview


----------



## strawbewie (Feb 23, 2013)

Oneprettypa did you see this most about elastic band method... No bobby pins, glue, tape etc.

When I go to Walmart this weekend I will try this for my wigs



polished07 said:


> bride91501 heres the link to the instructions on bhm! she explains it better than me hth
> 
> http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/stop-using-glue-or-tapetutorial-w-pics_topic265140.html


----------



## QueenAmaka (Feb 23, 2013)

My wig addiction is back. I bought 4 wigs this week


----------



## strawbewie (Feb 23, 2013)

Please post What did you buy 



QueenAmaka said:


> My wig addiction is back. I bought 4 wigs this week


----------



## Oneprettypa (Feb 23, 2013)

strawbewie said:


> Oneprettypa did you see this most about elastic band method... No bobby pins, glue, tape etc.
> 
> When I go to Walmart this weekend I will try this for my wigs



Thank you for the link! I saw a video on You Tube about it while I was "researching" wigs lol. I bought a yaki full cap lace front, so I have to see how to sew the band into it without messing it up. Let me know if it works well for you so I can try it!


----------



## polished07 (Feb 24, 2013)

I've been rocking my homemade wig I'm ready for a kinky straight wig this will do until I find one that I like.


----------



## strawbewie (Feb 27, 2013)

I had a rough wig day due to a bad cap. I really need to try the banding method for wigs... I brought the bands, will try it this weekend
Tomorrow I'm wearing Freetress Ebony, I typically wait till Monday to wear a new wig but Whateva...


----------



## Evallusion (Feb 27, 2013)

Soooo..... I was bombing my Gala wig when I first pulled it out of the pack.  After a light brushing it is now my fav wig.

I just ordered a bunch of wigs and will review them as I wear them.

Sensationnel Bree
Freetress Equal Gala
Freetress Equal Queen
Freetress Equal Vanessa
Freetress Equal Cassie
Freetress Equal Cella
Model Model Water Lily

(all synthetic)


Reviews and pics to come.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 1, 2013)

I just bought a lace wig named Karisa. She's sexy. I will post pics soon.


----------



## MsLauren (Mar 1, 2013)

I bought two wigs & a closure in the last 24 hours   
A kinky straight wig, an Indian curly, & a Chinese closure 
Once I bleach all the knots I'll be back to wearing wigs for at least 2 months


----------



## Healthb4Length (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm thinking about getting some new units for spring, I'm looking for a wavy unit. Anyone know any good brands?


----------



## strawbewie (Mar 2, 2013)

Saturday night wig: Freetress Dream Girl


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 2, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I just bought a lace wig named Karisa. She's sexy. I will post pics soon.



Her name is actually Gisselle and I paid 50 bucks for itt just to find it online in a cuter color for 28bucks... a little mad but oh well I will buy that one too! If I could find that daggone receipt I would take it back and get 2 different wigs or store credit.


----------



## TopShelf (Mar 6, 2013)

Charlotte, is that a glueless lacefront and if so can you give some tips about applying i. Also can you PM me a close up pic of the front part section. I want to buy a lacefront that Africanexport recently reviewed and I am soooooo scared to pay that much money and have my hair look like these horrible lacefronts that I see. Your hair looks great.


----------



## TopShelf (Mar 8, 2013)

I ordered the classiclacewigs: http://www.classiclacewigs.com/lace...e-wigs-italian-yaki-hair-18-inch-1_p_168.html

there are some great reviews on YT so I decided to take the plunge and buy my 1st lacefront. I ordered the dark lace with 16 inches of hair


----------



## polished07 (Mar 13, 2013)

Got my kinky straight Brazilian wig from Aliexpress.com love it so much! I'm babying her and hoping she lasts for a while! I have a little bit of edges out its a silk top lace wig ;-)


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2013)

The wig that I purchased before was out of stock. I finally found one I want to try. I hope I like it. I have purchased 2 or 3 before that I didn't like so I donated them to a cancer center.

I should get this one next week. I will wear it over the weekend to try to get used to it.  If I can get used to this one then maybe I will buy another.

This is the Mia hh wig by Sleek


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 13, 2013)

polished07 said:


> Got my kinky straight Brazilian wig from Aliexpress.com love it so much! I'm babying her and hoping she lasts for a while! I have a little bit of edges out its a silk top lace wig ;-)


 
Hey polished07,

Looks great!

Do you know if this hair can hold curls? 

This seems to be a problem for some brands of kinkier-textured lace wigs based on some YT reviews.


----------



## Philippians413 (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm in! My hair's been suffering from breakage lately and I think using a harder protein combined with wigging will make a big difference.


----------



## polished07 (Mar 13, 2013)

CurliDiva said:


> Hey polished07,
> 
> Looks great!
> 
> ...



It does hold set curls ie. flexirods satin rollers but not curling iron ones that's the only con to this wig it's super soft and looks like Afro textured hair I love it!


----------



## mezzogirl (Mar 13, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> Count me in. Wearing wigs is something new for me but I just purchased three nice wigs. *One is from RPGshow* and the others are from a local wig shop. I will be wigging it in 2013.





Forgive me if you have already answered this question but which wig did you purchase from RPG show?


----------



## Jobwright (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello Ladies!  I have a couple new wigs that I am trying but I need to know if itchiness around the perimeter of the wig, where the lace is, is normal.  How do I get the lace part (I'm wearing half wigs) to not be so itchy. I tried a doo rag under and a regular stocking cap over my cornrows. Neither helps with the itchiness. Am I not wearing it right?


----------



## Jobwright (Mar 13, 2013)

Here's is a pic of the one I am wearing this week. I really like it because I can braid out the front, I don't have to use any heat on my hair and the braid out lasts several days without having to rebraid and manipulate too much. But I really need to get this itchiness under control!


----------



## Hairtender (Mar 14, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> Here's is a pic of the one I am wearing this week.


 Cute wig!

I would like to join! I just received my eBay full lace wig! I've been wanting one for months and its finally here!

Don't mind no makeup or smile. Trust me I'm grinning from ear to ear!


----------



## TheNDofUO (Mar 15, 2013)

Making a wig... nervous


----------



## mezzogirl (Mar 15, 2013)

Duplicate post.


----------



## mezzogirl (Mar 15, 2013)

Songbirdb said:


> I posted this pic in the BSL challenge board but here are the two wigs that I made. Both using Batik synthetic hair. One is Upart and the other is a half wig (the close up) . I learned to make them off you tube.
> 
> View attachment 193881



Great job on the wigs.


----------



## ItsMeFre (Mar 15, 2013)

Hairtender what is the wig called? I love it, it looks so natural!


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 15, 2013)

Ok, the elastic bands on my favorite lace front wig kept releasing ....giving me wobbly head so I stretched, cut off the hooks  and sewed down each side to create a "elastic band" method that people use with full lace wigs – now my wig is secure and lays flat!


----------



## Healthb4Length (Mar 15, 2013)

Need to take a break from wigs, I'm still protective styling though, I'll be bunning it up for a couple weeks.


----------



## brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

I am in. I just purchased 4 wigs in Feb and I have only worn one. I have been wearing wigs for the last couple of years and I really need to get back to taking care of my hair so this is a great opportunity. I will post my regimen later this week.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm dcing right now with macadamia dc and will put cornrows back in to keep wigging it.


----------



## Philippians413 (Mar 16, 2013)

Just learned how to braid my hair in a circle. I need to practice a bit more though because the middle is elevated. Maybe I'll start braiding from the middle out instead of the other way around. 

I used Darcy's Pumpkin condish and my hair is super moisturized right now.


----------



## Hairtender (Mar 16, 2013)

ItsMeFre said:


> Hairtender what is the wig called? I love it, it looks so natural!



Thank you! I bought it from eBay. The seller's name is newstarupup. 14 in 1b yaki straight full lace. 

I'm in LOVE! 



I'm getting it cut tomorrow for a more realistic look.


----------



## TopShelf (Mar 16, 2013)

Hairtender said:


> Thank you! I bought it from eBay. The seller's name is newstarupup. 14 in 1b yaki straight full lace.
> 
> I'm in LOVE!
> 
> ...



Hairtender where can I go to get good tips on wearing and caring for laceftonts. I just received my 1st one


----------



## TopShelf (Mar 16, 2013)

My lacefront (not straightened) . i will post an updated pic once I bleach the knots and dye the lace

it's italian yaki, 16', 2. the lace is supposed to be dark brown but it wasn't












the light lace and unbleached knots:


----------



## Hairtender (Mar 16, 2013)

TopShelf said:


> Hairtender where can I go to get good tips on wearing and caring for laceftonts. I just received my 1st one



I'm new to this myself however I've been on YouTube and I've subscribed to fabulasityisme, meechie2cute, taren916. I hope this helps.

Ladies, can you help with tips or do you know of someone on YT?


----------



## PinkPeony (Mar 18, 2013)

just got my cece and estelle (synthetic lf) and about to throw estelle on and head out.
Does HUMAN HAIR last longer then synthetics?
I'd be willing to invest in one if it lasts atleast 10+ weeks


----------



## Jobwright (Mar 18, 2013)

@PonkPeony I would like to know about human hair wigs too. How long does it typically last?


----------



## QueenAmaka (Mar 23, 2013)

Diana wig ... wig name Kara...bought from bss. Luvin it


----------



## PinkPeony (Mar 23, 2013)

PinkPeony said:


> just got my cece and estelle (synthetic lf) and about to throw estelle on and head out.
> Does HUMAN HAIR last longer then synthetics?
> I'd be willing to invest in one if it lasts atleast 10+ weeks





Jobwright said:


> @PonkPeony I would like to know about human hair wigs too. How long does it typically last?


 bump can anybody answer mine and Jobwright 's question?
How long does a human hair wig on average last


----------



## strawbewie (Mar 23, 2013)

Some ppl have their human hair wigs for years. I think 2yrs maybe more if you take of it properly. I have synthetic wigs lasting more than a year.


----------



## PinkPeony (Mar 23, 2013)

wow strawbewie that sounds amazing and thanks for answering!!


----------



## BLESSED1 (Mar 24, 2013)

PinkPeony said:


> bump can anybody answer mine and Jobwright 's question?
> How long does a human hair wig on average last



depends on the type of human hair you buy too. there are brands sold in the beauty supply store that won't last long no matter how well you take care of it, and there are "virgin" hair suppliers whose bundles are hit or miss as well. Check youtube reviews of whatever brand your interested in before you buy.


----------



## Foxglove (Mar 24, 2013)

Been wigging it for 2 months. This is soooo much easier than braids as a PS. I'll probably do a length check somewhere around May or June


----------



## Jobwright (Mar 24, 2013)

BLESSED1 do you have a recommendation for a virgin human hair brand that you like?


----------



## Michelle1971 (Mar 24, 2013)

Still in the game. Loving my kinky straight half-wig.


----------



## BLESSED1 (Mar 25, 2013)

Jobwright I like the coarser textures because it matches my hair better so I don't order from China/aliexpress since its hit or miss but Senghori shells natural rhythms is good if I blow dry but don't flat iron my hair, relaxed rhythms is good if I straighten. Both don't hold curls well tho but I just bump my ends so good for me.

I have my eyes on kinkycurlyyaki but the hair keeps getting backordered so I haven't ordered yet.

There's hair on hisandhers.com that I've been eyeing, it's not virgin but the reviews I've seen so far look promising. 

These are all for wefts since I know how to make u part wigs. I don't have any virgin hair vendors because I wear Futura fiber regular wigs. HTH


----------



## BonBon (Mar 25, 2013)

strawbewie said:


> Some ppl have their human hair wigs for years. I think 2yrs maybe more if you take of it properly. I have synthetic wigs lasting more than a year.



 Umm which ones are they strawbewie?

 I notice some have better fibres than others


----------



## Jobwright (Mar 25, 2013)

^^^^sounds like Hebrew or some other foreign language. Thanks for the insight but I'm still lost. I guess I'll go to the wig shop and try not to get duped. Oh and start back at the beginning of this thread and educate myself. Thanks BLESSED1


----------



## mywinborne (Mar 25, 2013)

I got my hair flat ironed and trimmed last week. I am enjoying my real hair for a little bit. Will probably go back to wigs mid-April. I want to make a kinky curly u-part.   Sorry if the pic looks crazy. I wore a ponytail to work and just took it down to snap pic.


----------



## mywinborne (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry. Don't know to to rotate pic. Not sure why it did that.


----------



## polished07 (Mar 31, 2013)

Still rocking my KS wig I will prob wait till May to straightened I've dusted a little but so far so good anybody baggy during the day? Or nite?


----------



## ojemba (Apr 6, 2013)

Stoping in to get some tips.



This is my next PS, plan on wearing her for a while. 

Rpgshow full lace wig.


----------



## Hairtender (Apr 6, 2013)

ojemba said:


> Stoping in to get some tips.
> 
> This is my next PS, plan on wearing her for a while.
> 
> Rpgshow full lace wig.



Wrrrk! Very cute!


----------



## Jobwright (Apr 6, 2013)

ojemba DO IT!!! Love that one!


----------



## polished07 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hey ladies still Wigging it and here's my hair progress so far just a smudge past APL trying to chase BSL heels!


----------



## Jetblackhair (Apr 11, 2013)

@ojemba, No tips needed, the wig is perfect and you look beautiful in this wig! Which one is this one? Did you do any cutting on the wig, because it frames your face so nicely.


----------



## ojemba (Apr 11, 2013)

Jetblackhair said:


> @ojemba, No tips needed, the wig is perfect and you look beautiful in this wig! Which one is this one? Did you do any cutting on the wig, because it frames your face so nicely.



Thank you!

The only thing I did was Clip a lill stringy ends, u left the bangs as it came because I like them long. This unit is the ps000-s

I curled her today- I love her
I'm thinking that's doing wigs for the rest of the year will be a Breeze





Jobwright tagging you to give you another reason to Get It!! Lol


----------



## Jetblackhair (Apr 12, 2013)

ojemba, thank you! I like the curls too! Looks like you made a good choice in this wig, nothing but cuteness going on!  I can see how wearing this one will be a breeze! I really like it, but I'm afraid to take the plunge, the cost...argh!


----------



## TopShelf (Apr 12, 2013)

for the ladies that wear human hair wigs, how are you getting rid of that weave hair smell?

love the RPG wig ojemba


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 12, 2013)

I need to make this wig last one more week before replacing, so I soaked it last night in warm water with only clarifying shampoo - no conditioner - and let air dry. No products....

it looks beautiful today with tons of body!


----------



## SkySurfer (Apr 12, 2013)

Ok, so i've been eyeing this challenge for a long time and am finally joining. I just made a short curly u-part wig, I will have a crochet braid closure so I don't have any hair out. As RATCHET as that sounds, it looks cool and I will post a picture. I really love it and hope it will make it easier to take care of my hair. I plan to re-do my cornrows underneath every 2-3 weeks


----------



## polished07 (Apr 12, 2013)

SkySurfer said:


> Ok, so i've been eyeing this challenge for a long time and am finally joining. I just made a short curly u-part wig, I will have a crochet braid closure so I don't have any hair out. As RATCHET as that sounds, it looks cool and I will post a picture. I really love it and hope it will make it easier to take care of my hair. I plan to re-do my cornrows underneath every 2-3 weeks



Please share when you do get this style I can't picture it would to see how it turns out! 

Great wigs ladies! I've been twisting my hair underneath my wigs so far so good! Somebody asked about smell I wash or cowash my wig every 7-10 days if I wear it to the gym I normally don't but if I can't go home before my workout I put it up in a pony w a scarf. I cowash more than anything bc the hair I have is like AA hair and requires moisture hth


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 12, 2013)

I took a week off but I'm back in my wig


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm still wigging it. Im in a couple of challenges but probably seriously won't do a length check until the end of the year.


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 13, 2013)

polished07 said:


> Hey ladies still Wigging it and here's my hair progress so far just a smudge past APL trying to chase BSL heels!



polished07

Keep it up!  You'll be there in no time.
I missed my journey from APL to BSB because I was so busy rocking wigs.  In July, I was APL and by OCT/NOV I was BSB.


----------



## polished07 (Apr 13, 2013)

MzSwift Awesome! What was your regi do you mind me asking? Thank you!


----------



## SkySurfer (Apr 13, 2013)

polished07 said:


> Please share when you do get this style I can't picture it would to see how it turns out!
> 
> Great wigs ladies! I've been twisting my hair underneath my wigs so far so good! Somebody asked about smell I wash or cowash my wig every 7-10 days if I wear it to the gym I normally don't but if I can't go home before my workout I put it up in a pony w a scarf. I cowash more than anything bc the hair I have is like AA hair and requires moisture hth



Will do! If I remember, !
I'm taking a break before wigging it and just wearing my own hair for a bit.


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 13, 2013)

polished07 said:


> @MzSwift Awesome! What was your regi do you mind me asking? Thank you!



polished07

I loved my wig regi!  Low manipulation and lots of moisture.

Saturday: I cornrow my hair, M&S the cornrows and then cover with my satin cap
Sunday:  Wash and DC the cornrows (protein and moisture), cover with my satin cap 
Mon-Thurs:  M&S the cornrows in the morning and before bed; then cover with my satin cap.  I also water rinse or cowash whenever I feel like it.
Fri:  Rock a big braidout for Friday date night, finger detangle and then start all over again on Saturday.

I rock a satin skull cap instead of wig caps.  If I took off my wig at home I kept on the satin skull cap to prevent me from molesting my hair.

I used a scalp growth aid but I later learned that my hair grew the same without the aid and maintaining the same regi.  My scalp mix was MT+sulfur+peppermint/EVOO/orange oil.  No internal vitamins at the time.

Picture proof:

31 August 2011-








26 December 2011-







Every now and then I would rock mini braids for about 2 weeks and then go back to my wig regimen.  HTH!


----------



## NijaG (Apr 13, 2013)

Has anyone swam with a wig on before?

I mean like swimming under water and such.


----------



## polished07 (Apr 13, 2013)

MzSwift Your awesome thanks girl! I'm not using any growth aids but m/s daily and dc/washing weekly in braids and out


----------



## polished07 (Apr 13, 2013)

NijaG said:


> Has anyone swam with a wig on before?
> 
> I mean like swimming under water and such.



Good question I haven't ever did it


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 18, 2013)

is it too late to join?

I was mostly wigging it from November last year. I had a sew in for the last 3.5 weeks. I took it down on Tuesday and now I'm back in a new full lace wig. I like this wig a lot. I think I may sew it down.. just don't have the time yet.


----------



## beauti (Apr 19, 2013)

*polished07 i really like your kinky straight brazilian wig. Can you please share the vendor on aliexpress? TIA *


----------



## polished07 (Apr 20, 2013)

beauti said:


> polished07 i really like your kinky straight brazilian wig. Can you please share the vendor on aliexpress? TIA



Yes ma'am here's the link http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/219908498.html  ;-)


----------



## ojemba (Apr 29, 2013)

4th week in my wig. I think I will wear my kinky curly wig starting next week. 

I took my beehive down earlier than expected because I wanted to wear my own hair to an outing on Friday. On Saturday I did my own braid up which turned out good and my wig is actually laying flatter. I might just continue to do my own braids and save my money. I hope braids last 4 weeks.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 29, 2013)

I usually do 5 cornrows all back when wearing my wigs. The last 2 weeks I've been lazy though.. I just part my hair down the middle and do 2 flat cornrows on each side. My wig lays flat.


----------



## Renewed1 (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm on board with the wig challenge.  I bought a few that I plan to wear for the next year.....or until the wigs are no longer good.

Sonya





Las Mogan  --- YOUTUBE this beauty!!  Everyone is going crazy over  this wig, you can hardly find it anywhere.  I can't wait to get it








Marion Girl








Malibu Girl - I cut her into a bob.....GAWEGOUS!







Jamaican girl - looks like a braid out







Destiny Wig
Destiny


----------



## Renewed1 (Apr 29, 2013)

FemmeCreole said:


> I usually do 5 cornrows all back when wearing my wigs. The last 2 weeks I've been lazy though.. I just part my hair down the middle and do 2 flat cornrows on each side. My wig lays flat.



FemmeCreole I do the same exact thing with the two cornrows on the side.  My hair doesn't lay as flat with anything more than 3 corn rows


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 29, 2013)

This is my current wig. 

It's full lace, but it's not human hair. It's a mix that I can still straighten or curl if I want to.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 29, 2013)

I took a break from my wigs and got an install with synthetic hair. 

Only keeping it in for about a month.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 29, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I took a break from my wigs and got an install with synthetic hair.
> 
> Only keeping it in for about a month.



I love this! Go on haute mama! HairPleezeGrow


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 29, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I love this! Go on haute mama! HairPleezeGrow



Lol you are so funny...

I haven't had an install in so long I gotta get used to it again. I've been so used to my wigs and being able to just yank that sucker off lol.


----------



## BonBon (Apr 29, 2013)

I have this one at the moment. Its really cute and I got a lot of compliments on Saturday. Only problem is they didn't have the mixed colour I like 1B/30.






 I may make this my staple wig lol. I don't switch around, I usually find the style I like and stick to it.


----------



## Renewed1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Very cute wig...what's her name Vanthie

Sidenote:  I love the top half of that dress the model is wearing. 



Vanthie said:


> I have this one at the moment. Its really cute and I got a lot of compliments on Saturday. Only problem is they didn't have the mixed colour I like 1B/30.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BonBon (Apr 29, 2013)

Renewed1 Its Mowtown Tress Audi.


 I like that it's not shiny at first and has the relaxed look straight out the bag.


----------



## LovinLea (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm so happy to see a thread about wigs! I just got Freetress Makeover and Outre Barbie. Synthetic hair has improved a little since I last wore wigs.

I'll be cheering on from the sidelines.

ETA: Freetress Make Over tangles like crazy.

And I got a tip to dip a straight wig in boiling water to get rid of the shine.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm in! My edges are currently playing catch-up to the rest of my hair, in part because of the way it was cut and then a bad reaction to hair dye. So, I'm going to have to use braid hair for a couple of my braids, but eh, progress, right? I have a GLW split wig I've yet to wear out. I'll post pics sometime later.


----------



## Jobwright (May 2, 2013)

This may be a dumb question but does anyone has concerns about the wig pulling hair from the hairline and neck line?  The wig feels tight and I am concerned.  Do I just need to loosen the elastic strap on the inside or am I dong something wrong?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 2, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> This may be a dumb question but does anyone has concerns about the wig pulling hair from the hairline and neck line?  The wig feels tight and I am concerned.  Do I just need to loosen the elastic strap on the inside or am I dong something wrong?



I make sure my hairline and nape are moisturized and a little coconut oil and yes loosen the wig if it's too tight. It should fit to where it feels secure but not too snug or putting pressure on you head.


----------



## Jobwright (May 2, 2013)

Thanks HairPleezeGrow. Trying to get this thing RIGHT!  I appreciate you!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 2, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> Thanks HairPleezeGrow. Trying to get this thing RIGHT!  I appreciate you!



Any time ma'am, oh and I forgot to add I use a stocking cap underneath to help protect my hair as well.


----------



## ojemba (May 2, 2013)

Wore my homemade wig today. Hair and closure used on wig is the Onyc Kinky Curly


----------



## Jobwright (May 2, 2013)

Super Cute ojemba


----------



## scarcity21 (May 2, 2013)

MzSwift said:


> polished07
> 
> I loved my wig regi!  Low manipulation and lots of moisture.
> 
> ...




MzSwift, what does M & S mean?


----------



## Belle Du Jour (May 2, 2013)

polished07 said:


> Got my kinky straight Brazilian wig from Aliexpress.com love it so much! I'm babying her and hoping she lasts for a while! I have a little bit of edges out its a silk top lace wig ;-)



Lovely!  polished07 what are the deets to order this wig?


----------



## Belle Du Jour (May 2, 2013)

Charlotte said:


> Ive been wearing wigs off and on for a few years now. These are my latest additions.
> 
> View attachment 195055



Charlotte, please share the deets (style, brand, etc).  Thanks!  These look great.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (May 2, 2013)

I'm starting to feel self-conscious with my LFs  

I feel when I'm really close to someone, their eyes drift up towards my hairline or part.  Am I imagining things?  I try to pick wigs with natural hairlines and parts.  

My black girlfriends tell me they look natural.  One Asian friend always compliments me on my "hair."   Does this happen to anyone else wearing LFs?  Maybe they are just trying to see if it's mine?


----------



## Evallusion (May 2, 2013)

Rockin out with Vivica's Campbell wig.


----------



## JosieLynn (May 2, 2013)

ojemba said:


> Wore my homemade wig today. Hair and closure used on wig is the Onyc Kinky Curly
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow that a really nice one! How did you make it?


----------



## BonBon (May 8, 2013)

Belle Du Jour said:


> I'm starting to feel self-conscious with my LFs
> 
> *I feel when I'm really close to someone, their eyes drift up towards my hairline or part. * Am I imagining things?  I try to pick wigs with natural hairlines and parts.
> 
> My black girlfriends tell me they look natural.  One Asian friend always compliments me on my "hair."   Does this happen to anyone else wearing LFs?  Maybe they are just trying to see if it's mine?



 How close? 

 Honestly, I feel eyes drifting around the hairline is a sign that it doesn't look quite right. It may be something small though. Generally if I get that from quite a few people when in a wig I know something is off.

 Do you customize your hairline to look even more natural, or wear it straight out the packet?


----------



## Renewed1 (May 9, 2013)

Belle Du Jour said:


> I'm starting to feel self-conscious with my LFs
> 
> I feel when I'm really close to someone, their eyes drift up towards my hairline or part.  Am I imagining things?  I try to pick wigs with natural hairlines and parts.
> 
> My black girlfriends tell me they look natural.  One Asian friend always compliments me on my "hair."   Does this happen to anyone else wearing LFs?  Maybe they are just trying to see if it's mine?



Belle Du Jour I totally understand.  I cut bangs into the lace front to help hide the lace.  

I'm not an expert with hiding the lace, but cutting a side bang chinese bangs will work.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (May 9, 2013)

Vanthie said:


> How close?
> 
> Honestly, I feel eyes drifting around the hairline is a sign that it doesn't look quite right. It may be something small though. Generally if I get that from quite a few people when in a wig I know something is off.
> 
> Do you customize your hairline to look even more natural, or wear it straight out the packet?



Usually someone sitting or standing 1.5 feet away?  I don't feel like it's just with one wig, though.  I wear different wigs and I feel like I always get those looks.  To me, though, it doesn't look

I'm not sure what you mean by customize but I always trim the lace back following the shape of the hairline. . .maybe that's the problem


----------



## cherishlove (May 10, 2013)

Loving my wig.  DH likes it too.  School started so I'm wigging it for at least 8 weeks


----------



## ojemba (May 10, 2013)

JosieLynn said:


> Wow that a really nice one! How did you make it?



JosieLynn I used a old wig and cut the hair off then sew the hair on the cap. The closure was sewed down also.


----------



## cherishlove (May 10, 2013)

ojemba said:


> JosieLynn I used a old wig and cut the hair off then sew the hair on the cap. The closure was sewed down also.



That's a good idea.

Anybody know where to get that type of wig cap from?


----------



## BonBon (May 10, 2013)

Belle Du Jour said:


> Usually someone sitting or standing 1.5 feet away?  I don't feel like it's just with one wig, though.  I wear different wigs and I feel like I always get those looks.  To me, though, it doesn't look
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by customize but I always trim the lace back following the shape of the hairline. . .maybe that's the problem



 I think some people (the lace experts lol) tweeze the hairline to create a more realistic shape of the actual hairline rather than the lace. I know they have baby hair options on most, but a lot of the wigs are a little too thick and symmetrical round the front.  Including a lot of celeb ones It may look nice, but still arouse "hairline curiosity". 

 Have you tried looking on Black Hair Media in the lace section. Those ladies have a lot of tips. I didn't wear lace enough to get into bleaching knots, dying lace and all that, but it can make a big difference.


----------



## beauti (May 10, 2013)

*okay i'm back  its been like four months since i posted in here. went from wearing wigs to braids to bunning  soooo.....I bought some peruvian hair, four bundles, and a lace closure. they sent me brazilian hair closure instead of peruvian  but no biggie. will be making my wig tonight. the hair came with nits  i followed the bhm guide to nit removal and 'pooed and dc'd. Will cornrow my hair hair a month at a time*


----------



## LostInAdream (May 10, 2013)

Wiggins it for the rest of my pregnancy full lace front rpgshow.com


----------



## Meritamen (May 11, 2013)

Taking a break from the wigs over the summer but I already know what I want to rock this winter. The RPGShow CLW054-c wig.


----------



## BonBon (May 11, 2013)

Ms.Lyons said:


> Wiggins it for the rest of my pregnancy full lace front rpgshow.com



 Really pretty


----------



## JosieLynn (May 12, 2013)

So here's the wig that I made, first one I ever made, feeling kinda proud of myself. Got some things to work out but I think for a first time I'm cool. I think I might take the advice of one of the other ladies and actually sew the closure to the u-part that i made so that way I won't have to fuss with making sure the closure and wig are meeting properly. If anybody has anymore tips I would appreciate it


----------



## Jobwright (May 12, 2013)

Great job!!!!!  I love your natural look too though.


----------



## ScorpioLove (May 12, 2013)

Hairtender said:


> Thank you! I bought it from eBay. The seller's name is newstarupup. 14 in 1b yaki straight full lace.
> 
> I'm in LOVE!
> 
> I'm getting it cut tomorrow for a more realistic look.



how is this holding up? Do you still love it? Any issues with it? Do you have any more pics of it? I want to order this today.


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 12, 2013)

This challenge was working kinda good for me. But my edges got messed up and started to disapear. It took me à few months to get them back. I have fine hair by thé way.

I used to take off thé wig each night. And while wearing them i had on à wig cap. (those with thé matérial of tights).

Id really love to start using wigs again but i need all of your precious advice if you dont mind.

Any advice please please please?


----------



## MsAminta (May 12, 2013)

ojemba said:


> Stoping in to get some tips.
> 
> View attachment 203317
> 
> ...



ojemba I love this wig on you! I've been wanting to try a style like this but my question is what do you do when the wind blows? Like what if a wind gust kicks your bangs up?


----------



## hnntrr (May 12, 2013)

Joining and subbing!

BC'd On March 31st, to TWA almost 4 months post relaxer. Been wigging for about a week so far, I have two wigs right now. These are my first ones so its fun and different. pictures when I get on my pc.


----------



## Renewed1 (May 12, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> This challenge was working kinda good for me. But my edges got messed up and started to disapear. It took me à few months to get them back. I have fine hair by thé way.
> 
> I used to take off thé wig each night. And while wearing them i had on à wig cap. (those with thé matérial of tights).
> 
> ...




coolsista-paris  But you can wear one of those satin caps that are for men.  Someone suggested to me to wear the weaving caps used for weaves and soak it in oil, prior to using it.  

I personally don't wear caps, I moisturized and oil my hair with JBCO and spray the undercarriage of the wig with oil sheen.

The below link has some tips.....
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=602231&highlight=wig


----------



## ojemba (May 13, 2013)

MsAminta said:


> @ojemba I love this wig on you! I've been wanting to try a style like this but my question is what do you do when the wind blows? Like what if a wind gust kicks your bangs up?


 
msaminita I've never had an issue with the wind here. But since I sewed the hair on an old wig cap it fits right by my hair line so I suppose it wouldnt look that strange if the hair went back.


----------



## MzSwift (May 13, 2013)

scarcity21;[email protected] said:
			
		

> MzSwift, what does M & S mean?



scarcity21

M&S means moisturize and seal. HTH!


----------



## MzSwift (May 13, 2013)

LovinLea said:


> I'm so happy to see a thread about wigs! I just got Freetress Makeover and Outre Barbie. Synthetic hair has improved a little since I last wore wigs.
> 
> I'll be cheering on from the sidelines.
> 
> ...



LovinLea

Wait now, someone told you to boil a synthetic wig to get rid of shine?  Hot water/temps are used to seal synthetic hair ends when braiding. I can't imagine what it would do to a wig! Some ladies suggest running a little corn starch or baby powder through the wig to get rid of shine. Maybe you can try that? HTH!


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 17, 2013)

do any of you  sleep with your lace front wigs (or wigs)?

I wonder if taking it down everyday is the thing that made my edges break? making my hairline get shorter.

Too much manipulationon the hairline maybe?

What do your think?


----------



## beauti (May 17, 2013)

*here goes the wig i made! i made a u part with closure elastic band method, then a few days later went ahead and attached the closure to the u part wig, making it a full wig*


----------



## beauti (May 17, 2013)

*coolsista-paris are your edges braided? how is your hair underneath your wig? i dont sleep with my wig on. that thang comes off as soon as i get home from work to let my hair breathe. my hair is cornrowed, middle part with the front braided down the sides and the crown going straight back *


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 17, 2013)

beauti said:


> coolsista-paris are your edges braided? how is your hair underneath your wig? i dont sleep with my wig on. that thang comes off as soon as i get home from work to let my hair breathe. my hair is cornrowed, middle part with the front braided down the sides and the crown going straight back



I cornrow going down,from front edges to nape.  Always thé same way.
 I always took that lace wig off as soon as i got home too.

Maybe i should cornrow like you explain.
And of course not put thé nylon cap on... Im gonna search for à satin cap (men type like ladies have said here)


----------



## beauti (May 18, 2013)

*coolsista-paris yeah i wouldnt recommend braiding your edges straight back due to the tension. i also dont wear caps underneath but if you must, then yes satin or silk would be best*


----------



## Foxglove (May 18, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> do any of you  sleep with your lace front wigs (or wigs)?
> 
> I wonder if taking it down everyday is the thing that made my edges break? making my hairline get shorter.
> 
> ...



coolsista-paris
How are you attaching the wig? If it comes with combs consider using bobby pins to keep it in place instead of the combs. Also, how are you keeping your hair underneath? If it's cornrows are they too tight? Any damage you're getting from wearing the wig on a daily basis will get worse if you sleep in the wig because you'll be tossing and turning and making the tension worse.


----------



## JosieLynn (May 18, 2013)

So it's been getting easier to work with the wig, I am loving how easy it has been to "do my hair" in the morning before work. The regimen for my hair right now is moisturizing it 2x a day with water, an argan oil conditioning leave-in spray and then castor oil on my edges, once before i put on the wig and once after i take it off at night. I wear a wave cap kind of wig cap underneath my wig at all times, which helps my braids to stay flat and my hair kind of smoother and straight around the edges. Finally figured what curl style to put in the wig as well. Did a bantu knot out around the perimeter of my head, about 10 knots and just let it continue to fall throughout the week, it looks really natural. Probably won't wash my hair for another week since i'm not putting in a ton of product or manipulation. Then i'll wash and DC in the cornrows and take my hair out of the braids at the end of the month for that wash day.


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 18, 2013)

beauti said:


> coolsista-paris yeah i wouldnt recommend braiding your edges straight back due to the tension. i also dont wear caps underneath but if you must, then yes satin or silk would be best



Thanks à lot. I'll try braiding like you said .


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 18, 2013)

Foxglove said:


> coolsista-paris
> How are you attaching the wig? If it comes with combs consider using bobby pins to keep it in place instead of the combs. Also, how are you keeping your hair underneath? If it's cornrows are they too tight? Any damage you're getting from wearing the wig on a daily basis will get worse if you sleep in the wig because you'll be tossing and turning and making the tension worse.



My cornrows arê not tight. I need to learn to cornrow the edges on sides and not down to the nape.
I usé only 1 comb of the wig.thé back one. 
I will also try the bobby pins. Im so afraid of them not holding the wig Well.


----------



## beauti (May 18, 2013)

*coolsista-paris the Bobby pins will hold pretty well plus if you want more security you can always do the elastic band method*


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 18, 2013)

beauti said:


> coolsista-paris the Bobby pins will hold pretty well plus if you want more security you can always do the elastic band method



Sorry but what is the élastic band system ? Is it already in some lace fronts? Mine has an elastic band in it. I can tighten it on 3 levels depending on the size of my head.

Is it this you méan?


----------



## beauti (May 18, 2013)

*coolsista-paris oh ok you're good. your wig already has adjustable straps/ elastic for added security. A lot of times if you make a wig using a stretch cap simply bobby pinning it down is not enough so the ladies on YouTube and BHM came up with a method to add security by sewing elastic band on the interior of the wig cap from ear to ear(or nape to nape, whichever works best) to ensure it lays the wig down flat AND doesn't budge*


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 19, 2013)

beauti said:


> coolsista-paris oh ok you're good. your wig already has adjustable straps/ elastic for added security. A lot of times if you make a wig using a stretch cap simply bobby pinning it down is not enough so the ladies on YouTube and BHM came up with a method to add security by sewing elastic band on the interior of the wig cap from ear to ear(or nape to nape, whichever works best) to ensure it lays the wig down flat AND doesn't budge



Oh i see. Mine is included already . Great. I'll look for those type of braids.


----------



## LovinLea (May 21, 2013)

MzSwift said:


> LovinLea
> 
> Wait now, someone told you to boil a synthetic wig to get rid of shine?  Hot water/temps are used to seal synthetic hair ends when braiding. I can't imagine what it would do to a wig! Some ladies suggest running a little corn starch or baby powder through the wig to get rid of shine. Maybe you can try that? HTH!



Yes, the powder worked. And I could bring back this synthetic wig (freetress brand) with the curling iron. Whew!


----------



## PureSilver (May 21, 2013)

I'm seriously trying to remember if i joined this challenge. I have been wigging consistently since last year november. I do notice though that will tend to give me severe breakage along my hairline and it's not cute. 

I find wigs EXTREMELY convenient and my family will never understand, but  the breakage is getting to me and the severe thinning of my already fine/thin hairline.

Any suggestions ladies, all are welcome.


----------



## mywinborne (May 22, 2013)

Been gone for a minute. Latest u part wig. Haven cut yet so I'm channeling Diana Ross. Will update again after I figure out how to cut it.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 22, 2013)

mywinborne said:


> Been gone for a minute. Latest u part wig. Haven cut yet so I'm channeling Diana Ross. Will update again after I figure out how to cut it.



Ooh its gorgeous...where did you get it?


----------



## mywinborne (May 22, 2013)

I made it. The hair was cheap. I don't know how long it will last. I used Milky Way fourbolous in dio curl, 14 and 16 inch. Hair was only $25.

Thanks!


----------



## polished07 (May 22, 2013)

mywinborne said:


> Been gone for a minute. Latest u part wig. Haven cut yet so I'm channeling Diana Ross. Will update again after I figure out how to cut it.



Oh yes ma'am!!!! I love it perfect summer Diva hair!


----------



## polished07 (May 22, 2013)

SUNSHINE BABY said:


> I'm seriously trying to remember if i joined this challenge. I have been wigging consistently since last year november. I do notice though that will tend to give me severe breakage along my hairline and it's not cute.
> 
> I find wigs EXTREMELY convenient and my family will never understand, but  the breakage is getting to me and the severe thinning of my already fine/thin hairline.
> 
> Any suggestions ladies, all are welcome.



I take my wig off faithfully when I get home and I don't use the wig clips just my elastic band my hair is always falling to the front so it's never noticeable if I want to look more secure I bobby pin 2 only in the front in place after I'm done combing and styling the less tension the better hth!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 26, 2013)

My hair is back in cornrows for my wigs. I'm back to wigging it for the summer. I'm have to make a trip to hair store and find me an inexpensive synthetic wig.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## cherishlove (May 26, 2013)

Is anyone sewing down their wig?


----------



## polished07 (May 27, 2013)

soldier4hair said:


> Is anyone sewing down their wig?



I havent had to but I pulled my kinky curly upart wig and sewed the perimeter down 2 bobby pins holding Down the back it's so rigged in place it ain't funny


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 27, 2013)

soldier4hair said:


> Is anyone sewing down their wig?



I haven't but one day would like to try.  Anyone else chime in?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## Renewed1 (May 28, 2013)

No I don't sew down my wigs. I like to get to my hair.


----------



## cherishlove (May 28, 2013)

I change hairstyles so easily and to stick to one hairstyles requires more permanent hairstyles right now I have a rollerset.  That's why I like sew ins a lot I'm thinking about sewing down the front of my wig that way I dont have the option to throw off my wig.


----------



## AmiJay (May 28, 2013)

I'm going to jump on in.  I just got my haircut and I know the best way to grow it back is low manipulation and a wig.


----------



## mezzogirl (May 29, 2013)

I just bought a u part wig from eloquent hair.com  it is a beautiful somalian kinky curl.  It was too light for my henna/indigo'd hair.  Last night I did a henna and indigo on it but it didn't seem to take.  Has anyone ever tried that before? 
If I posted this in the wrong thread please send me in the right direction


----------



## mywinborne (May 29, 2013)

Summer wig make from some old bobraz and Indian curly hair. I leave out about 2 inches to make a middle or side part


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 29, 2013)

mezzogirl said:


> I just bought a u part wig from eloquent hair.com  it is a beautiful somalian kinky curl.  It was too light for my henna/indigo'd hair.  Last night I did a henna and indigo on it but it didn't seem to take.  Has anyone ever tried that before?
> If I posted this in the wrong thread please send me in the right direction



Sorry no advice as I have not hendigo any wigs.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 29, 2013)

mywinborne said:


> Summer wig make from some old bobraz and Indian curly hair. I leave out about 2 inches to make a middle or side part



Oooh I likie 

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## Renewed1 (May 29, 2013)

mezzogirl said:


> I just bought a u part wig from eloquent hair.com  it is a beautiful somalian kinky curl.  It was too light for my henna/indigo'd hair.  Last night I did a henna and indigo on it but it didn't seem to take.  Has anyone ever tried that before?
> If I posted this in the wrong thread please send me in the right direction




mezzogirl  I suggest that you just use a color straight from the box.  You can also go to blackhairmedia.com, those ladies maybe able to help you in the lacefront section


----------



## LovinLea (Jun 7, 2013)

Has anyone found a satin wig cap? I was searching online and found one in the UK that ended up being 42 dollars. :/


----------



## chassiecrane (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm super late on this but I'm in!


----------



## MzSwift (Jun 8, 2013)

LovinLea said:


> Has anyone found a satin wig cap? I was searching online and found one in the UK that ended up being 42 dollars. :/



I don't purchase a special cap.  I just use the satin skull caps for men, the black ones.  They shouldn't be any more than $3 each.


----------



## MzSwift (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm loving the summer big/curly hair ladies!  Let's get growin'!!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 8, 2013)

Sew in or wig that is the question. I keep talking the big talk on making a wig but I'm so lazy....you ladies inspired me!!

Suny


----------



## BLESSED1 (Jun 8, 2013)

just got a new unit from aliexpress & I'm in love, recommitting to the challenge again
only 6 more months to go, we can do this!


----------



## Nina_S (Jun 8, 2013)

mywinborne said:


> Summer wig make from some old bobraz and Indian curly hair. I leave out about 2 inches to make a middle or side part



I like it!  I want some BoBraz - I am so impatient with my growth.


----------



## NerdyGirl (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm so in! This is the first time I've actually be taken care of my hair under a wig (sad but true). I was a little nervous to wear this wig to the beach, but it actually held up pretty well, and it was Super windy that day too erplexed

After I came back this wig was filled with sand, shells, and other critters, but it was a cheap, synthetic wig that served its purpose.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 10, 2013)

NerdyGirl said:


> I'm so in! This is the first time I've actually be taken care of my hair under a wig (sad but true). I was a little nervous to wear this wig to the beach, but it actually held up pretty well, and it was Super windy that day too erplexed
> 
> After I came back this wig was filled with sand, shells, and other critters, but it was a cheap, synthetic wig that served its purpose.



Oooh such a pretty wig. I just bought a new wig on my trip this weekend but will color it soon. I don't like the color after I bought it and returned home lol.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## ojemba (Jun 12, 2013)

Taking a summer wig break and wearing braids.


----------



## NerdyGirl (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks Hair! Please post a pic when after you it. I've purchased lots of hair that was the wrong color, but I was too chicken to dye it. I can't wait to see your results.


----------



## beauti (Jun 14, 2013)

*ojemba your braids are so nice and neat! I've been fighting the urge to braid my hair  but I just might do it. The thing is I braid it myself and during the process I always wanna strangle myself with that darn kanekalon hair! *


----------



## ojemba (Jun 14, 2013)

beauti said:


> *@ojemba your braids are so nice and neat! I've been fighting the urge to braid my hair but I just might do it. The thing is I braid it myself and during the process I always wanna strangle myself with that darn kanekalon hair! *


 

thank you. lollll at strangle urself with the hair. I don't have the patience and strength to do this myself.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 19, 2013)

Here's my new wig. Please excuse the no make up. Its called Celtic Girl (?) By freetress. I left about 2 inches of hair out in the front from ear to ear. So far I like her.









HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## QueenAmaka (Jun 19, 2013)

I've been wearing my beloved mommy wig for the last 2 - 3 weeks. I think this will be my go to wig for the rest of the summer...maybe even through the end of the year. I get really good retention when I wear wigs.


----------



## LovinLea (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm wearing Outre Duby Pixie. $15.99 but required a looootttt of getting used to. Short for the summer.

Does anybody still use Friday Night Hair?


----------



## ItsMeFre (Jun 22, 2013)

QueenAmaka said:


> I've been wearing my beloved mommy wig for the last 2 - 3 weeks. I think this will be my go to wig for the rest of the summer...maybe even through the end of the year. I get really good retention when I wear wigs.



The mommy wig is going to be my July wig...I'm so anxious/excited because I've never worn hair that short in my life. Hopefully I'll remember to post pics!


----------



## polished07 (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm still very much in love with my Kinky straight wig! I'm giving it a little 2 week break and then ill be roller setting it for the holiday I'm excited to see how she turns out


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jun 23, 2013)

I took my weave out yesterday,  after wearing it for 3 weeks. I think my nape leave out suffered although I kept it moisturizer and only flat ironed it once. I just ought a new wig because I'm kinda tired of my other 2 wigs. This one is quite long...lol.


----------



## Foxglove (Jun 23, 2013)

I've been wearing my fingercomber almost straight from Jan to June. My hair is slowly but surely retaining even though it doesn't feel like it. My bun is getting bigger. I'm switching to weaves from July and hopefully I can keep retaining


----------



## Renewed1 (Jun 24, 2013)

I've been faithfully wearing these two wigs.

Outre Giselle Wigs

and Jamaican Girl


----------



## AlliCat (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm in! 

I love wigs as a protective style, they helped me get from APL to MBL.. I'm going to revisit this method since I made a U-Part wig last weekend:







I keep my hair in 2 braided sections underneath, which makes it easy to just undo if I need to moisturize, oil etc. I wash and DC every 1-2 weeks. Really my regimen is unchanged just no heat and a whole lot less manipulation


----------



## AlliCat (Jun 26, 2013)

Yesterday I didn't realize how much tension was on my head until I took off the wig after work and my scalp was sore where the clips were. Immediately massaged those areas with Jamaican black castor oil and tea tree oil to soothe and prevent any kind of damage. Today I was a bit more mindful of where I positioned the clips and there's ZERO tension at all. Maybe because I used only a few clips as opposed to snapping on all of them. 

So just a note for you ladies to be mindful of the clips & combs


----------



## AlliCat (Jun 28, 2013)

Random Wig thoughts:

I'm gonna have to invest in a fedora. Wind and a u-part wig don't go hand in hand  

Been getting compliments every single day this week, from co-workers, my mom, my manager and even a customer. This wig not only looks great but my hair is retaining length underneath. What more could one ask for?

Think I'm gonna keep my length hidden until late September (relaxer day and end of heat challenge).


----------



## polished07 (Jun 28, 2013)

AlliCat said:


> Random Wig thoughts:
> 
> I'm gonna have to invest in a fedora. Wind and a u-part wig don't go hand in hand
> 
> ...



I don't glue mines down either I will rock a cute turban with mines though too to change up the look we are on the same pg I have my hair out now until vacay then I'm braiding up and back under the wig I go


----------



## polished07 (Jun 28, 2013)

Oops I meant to add a pic


----------



## Renewed1 (Jul 1, 2013)

I realized I have 10 wigs and I'm thinking about ordering two more of my beloved giselle wig.

I need to stop.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jul 5, 2013)

*Random WIG thought:*

I realize that I love synthetic wig much, much better than human hair wigs even my full lace HH wigs!

My full lace - natural curly - wig  was a B**** to maintain and I ended up relaxing it just for manageability and styling.

Does this mean that I really don't want my real natural hair this long? :/


----------



## AlliCat (Jul 5, 2013)

Yesterday bought a pack of Outre Timeless Brazilian. It says it's 16/18 inches but idk looks sooo short to me  the hair was only $12 so not too much of an investment


----------



## AlliCat (Jul 5, 2013)

Can't wait to make another wig  thinking of a super long ombre style


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm just checking in because I forgot about this challenge.  I have been faithfully wigging it every week day.  On the weekends I let my hair breathe.  I keep my regimen fairly simple, though I'm a recovering product junkie:
- Deep Condition overnight Friday night
- Co-wash or shampoo on Saturday (I only shampoo if I need it)
- Detangle with conditioner in the shower
- Put in leave-in, seal with oil and leave my hair out to breath on Saturday
- Sunday, I put in 8-10 flat twists using a moisturizing butter (I love the Camille Rose Almond Jai Twisting Butter).  I flat twist going straight back and it lasts all week if I keep my hands out of it
- During the week, I spritz my hair in the morning and at night with my oil/water mix and then spray with a light oil mix using a Misto oil mister, and I use a satin scarf at night

Now that my hair is getting longer, sometimes I undo the twists to wear them out on Saturday and then do my overnight DC on Saturday night instead.  This has really been working for me.  I've been retaining my length, and I look cute doing it .  I have a little over 5 inches of growth, which is on track for half an inch a month.

Right now, I'm in a Nina wig that I've had since the winter, but I may switch it up for the summer.  I'll see if I can find a pic to add.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jul 7, 2013)

My current wig


----------



## AlliCat (Jul 7, 2013)

Almost done making two new u-part wigs. One is with Outre Timeless "brazillian" hair (synthetic color 2) that I will probably use as casual weekend wig. The other is long, straight and has color (1B/30)

I'm gonna try to get my hair cornrowed tonight to eliminate bulk under the wig


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 8, 2013)

Here is my current wig


----------



## Saga (Jul 9, 2013)

uofmpanther said:


> I'm just checking in because I forgot about this challenge.  I have been faithfully wigging it every week day.  On the weekends I let my hair breathe.  I keep my regimen fairly simple, though I'm a recovering product junkie:
> - Deep Condition overnight Friday night
> - Co-wash or shampoo on Saturday (I only shampoo if I need it)
> - Detangle with conditioner in the shower
> ...



I like this routine. I may try switching my routine to once a week as well, because this 1x month thing is a no go. I just undid my braids and turned them into twists because I noticed that the ends began dreading (it's only been 2 weeks!!!) Also flat twisting will give me a flatter appearance and I'm horrible at cornrows so I don't even attempt them.

Going on week 3 of wigging for the summer!


----------



## polished07 (Jul 10, 2013)

I've been wiggins under mini braids bc my hair doesn't dread with those like cornrows I can get to my scalp and wash if needed and my hair is very flat underneath maybe you want to try that not Celies but small braids


----------



## AlliCat (Jul 10, 2013)

3rd week in and put my curling iron to work on the wig. The 1-inch curls came out beautifully  I want to limit the use of heat on my wig (excessive heat trashes human hair ) and NO heat on my leave-out but this is much better than flexi rods..

I don't think I will ever get sick of this wigging business  will reveal at hip length though.


----------



## Renewed1 (Jul 10, 2013)

I love long textured wigs you can do so much with them!   

This is Giselle I wear it as a full wig, I cut some bangs in her and shorten the length.


----------



## polished07 (Jul 10, 2013)

Renewed1 said:


> I love long textured wigs you can do so much with them!
> 
> This is Giselle I wear it as a full wig, I cut some bangs in her and shorten the length.



Ca-Ute! I love it!


----------



## polished07 (Jul 10, 2013)

AlliCat said:


> 3rd week in and put my curling iron to work on the wig. The 1-inch curls came out beautifully  I want to limit the use of heat on my wig (excessive heat trashes human hair ) and NO heat on my leave-out but this is much better than flexi rods..
> 
> I don't think I will ever get sick of this wigging business  will reveal at hip length though.



I'm sick of it but I have a goal so I have to stick to the plan! Wearing wigs is much easier than a weave though I must say


----------



## ItsMeFre (Jul 22, 2013)

New wig for the next month, The Mommy Wig by Janet collection. Check out my review here http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NHhpXpeTa4Q 





Also, just as an update I've been wearing wigs since February (January I wore a weave) and I LOVE IT! 
I've been moisturizing my hair with Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie and sealing it in with Treasured Lock's African Argan Oil Elixer once a day, braids only. The past 2 weeks I decided to try Doo Gro's Anti Itch Growth Oil and I added some peppermint oil to it, scalp only. I oil my scalp with that mix every other day. 

My hair is in cornrows in a spiral design all around my head. I wear them 2 months, then take down and wash. 

So far I've been able to retain all 3 1/2 inches of my growth this year.

Soooo excited to see where I  will be by December!


----------



## SeeLexus (Jul 24, 2013)

I have a Brand New Deep Wave Indian Remy Human hair half wig for sale in color 1b if you are interested. It will last you a year. It is 18 inches.  Color Natural 1 B but you can dye it or what ever you like. $220. Just slick your hair back and clip in...or try to blend with your own hair.  Private message me if interested : ) PAY PAL Only! Thank you!


One picture is the Unit by itself and the other is me wearing one similar


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 24, 2013)

It's been so hot here in Texas I've only been wearing my wigs maybe once a week. I've been doing a lot of twistouts and wNgs.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## SeeLexus (Jul 24, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> It's been so hot here in Texas I've only been wearing my wigs maybe once a week. I've been doing a lot of twistouts and wNgs.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Me too. Wash n gos will be my routine til the end of summer.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jul 26, 2013)

Has anyone tried the whole lace synthetic wigs (Janet Collection or Freetress Equal)?  They are pricy but I would like to try one before starting the process of trying to get a human hair LF from a Chinese vendor.  I saw some YT videos and they look good


----------



## AlliCat (Jul 26, 2013)

For those with cornrows under wig: how long are you leaving them in? I'm debating whether to take out at either 3 or 5 weeks... trying to avoid breakage and matting


----------



## polished07 (Jul 27, 2013)

AlliCat said:


> For those with cornrows under wig: how long are you leaving them in? I'm debating whether to take out at either 3 or 5 weeks... trying to avoid breakage and matting



3-4 weeks was the longest I could go wearing corn rows w/o the tangling and matting ESP in my nape area which is another reason why I went to the mini braids I can gently wash and dc my hair like this and my hair won't Matt up I do however detangle my nape weekly


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm going to have to drop out of this challenge for a while.  :-(  The cornrows are causing my fine strands to obtain mid strand splits and I was advised to maybe continue two strand twist as a low mani until my splits are slowly cut off (6months). I am however going to do some research on how else I can do my hair under my wigs so I may not be out just yet. Any ideas?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## mywinborne (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm slowing down with this challenge. DH pleaded with me to stop wearing wigs. I will still wear them on the two days I work, deep conditioning underneath. The rest of the time my hair will be out and straight. My hair has grown out a lot and I will post pics of it soon. 
I was able to find a good regimen for retaining length on my fine hair and hopefully I'll be posting about that soon too.


----------



## mywinborne (Jul 28, 2013)

So this is my hair now. Sorry it looks so piecy. I had put it up for the night in Bantu knots for curls and remembered I had to take the pic. So my hair is curling up in some sections because the moisturizer hasn't dried and my hair is also layered. Plus I threw on that white robe so my hair would show up against it.


----------



## gorgeousnaps (Aug 8, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I'm going to have to drop out of this challenge for a while.  :-(  The cornrows are causing my fine strands to obtain mid strand splits and I was advised to maybe continue two strand twist as a low mani until my splits are slowly cut off (6months). I am however going to do some research on how else I can do my hair under my wigs so I may not be out just yet. Any ideas?
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Yeah I've definitely noticed more ssks as my hair has grown under the wig. My nape started to grow back but then has kinda hit a plateau which has led me to suspect my hair  is still rubbing against the satin scarf that I wear underneath. This friction is getting worse as my hair grows. So I am going to braid my hair differently underneath. Literally, Im braiding my hair as if Im getting a sew-in. The beehive,circular cornrows. They aren't tight at all. But I've already noticed that it reduces the amount of contact my ends have with anything. Still easy to moisturize/cowash daily because I have access to my hair but less ends exposed. We will see if it does any better the next time I take them down (1 month).


----------



## polished07 (Aug 8, 2013)

I noticed that when I stopped corn rolling my hair and mini braiding my hair I noticed less damage and more retention, I braid my mini braids into one French braid saturate the ends in conditioner and oil and tuck it under itself my hair has thanked me for it and I can still rock my wig!


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 24, 2013)

The frontal area of my hair is still struggling with breakage.   I stopped wearing half wigs a year ago because I thought the comb was causing the breakage so I transitioned to synthetic LFs.  I haven't really made much progress.  I'm not sure if it's the hard plastic lace/friction that's the issue???  I was thinking about switching to weaves/closures but I'd rather be able to change my hair up more and be able to wash my own hair really well.  Any suggestions?  Should I try synthetics with softer lace or maybe try human hair?  *sigh*


----------



## CurliDiva (Aug 28, 2013)

Here's a texture shot of my new Kinky Straight lace wig!

She's 22 inches, color #4, 110 density and medium cap.

I will darken the roots (this is easier for me than trying to add color), flat iron, cut some layers and curl!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 28, 2013)

CurliDiva said:


> Here's a texture shot of my new Kinky Straight lace wig!
> 
> She's 22 inches, color #4, 110 density and medium cap.
> 
> I will darken the roots (this is easier for me than trying to add color), flat iron, cut some layers and curl!



Really pretty!   

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 2, 2013)

How do you guys keep your hair from matting up under your wigs? Sometimes, it's an easy go, other times it's a 2 hour process. I am so frustrated after my last detangling session. I think I need a mentor. Someone help me. please.


----------



## Ann0804 (Sep 3, 2013)

^ why would your hair be matting up?


----------



## cherishlove (Sep 3, 2013)

CurliDiva said:


> Here's a texture shot of my new Kinky Straight lace wig!
> 
> She's 22 inches, color #4, 110 density and medium cap.
> 
> I will darken the roots (this is easier for me than trying to add color), flat iron, cut some layers and curl!



That's hot!  

I got my hair cornrowed and applied one of my old faithfuls by sewing it on.  I'm wigging until the end of the year.  I'm looking for my next wig after this three weeks.


----------



## cherishlove (Sep 3, 2013)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> How do you guys keep your hair from matting up under your wigs? Sometimes, it's an easy go, other times it's a 2 hour process. I am so frustrated after my last detangling session. I think I need a mentor. Someone help me. please.



I cornrow mine in a beehive and sew the end in the circle in the top.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 3, 2013)

^^^That's my issue. I'm not sure. 

I generally have 6-8 twists under my curly half wig (with a satin du-rag). I will moisturize every other day. I wash and dc every two - three weeks to keep manipulation low.

I'm trying to pinpoint what needs to be tweaked to avoid the frustration and hair loss.  Thus the request for insight.

^ I used to cornrow,too but it seemed to cause breakage, so I stopped.  The twists seem much easier on my hair.

Thanks for the responses!

PMs are welcome.


----------



## CurliDiva (Sep 3, 2013)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> ^^^That's my issue. I'm not sure.
> 
> I generally have 6-8 twists under my curly half wig (with a satin du-rag). I will moisturize every other day. I wash and dc every two - three weeks to keep manipulation low.
> 
> ...


 
Hey @Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll,

What are you using to moisturizing with? Is it water-based?

Are your twists lasting for the full 3 weeks?

How are you detangling? Finger? Dry? Wet?

I ask because, my strands is too curly to stay in twisted for a extended period of time -especially if they were repeated wet and re-wet - without curling upon itself which would be a nightmare to detangle.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for reaching out CurliDiva



CurliDiva said:


> Hey @Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll,
> 
> What are you using to moisturizing with? Is it water-based? I use a mixture of Mane and Tail and water and spritz it on my hair. Do you have a good leave-in moisturizer to recommend?  For a DC I use Joico KPak
> 
> ...


----------



## cherishlove (Sep 3, 2013)

So I was browsing wigs online and the computer started talking to me.  No really Diana helped me buy 3 wigs all the way to checkout.


----------



## CurliDiva (Sep 4, 2013)

soldier4hair said:


> *So I was browsing wigs online and the computer started talking to me*. No really Diana helped me buy 3 wigs all the way to checkout.


 
Hey soldier4hair,

 Sounds like Diana set you up, but as long as you're happy! LOL


----------



## cherishlove (Sep 4, 2013)

Lol I know she was like this was the easiest sell ever.  I was on classiclacewigs for about 20 minutes and was done with the purchase of 3.  I needed them though. That's what I tell myself anyway.


----------



## CurliDiva (Sep 4, 2013)

*Question ladies *- how and where are you storing your wigs, especially if you have multiples like (cough...solider4hair, lol) more than three?

Do you keep them on foam heads, store them plastic pouches that they came in. in a drawer or what?

Are they out and on display for the world to see?? or hidden away??


----------



## cherishlove (Sep 4, 2013)

I have huge tuft boxes with nothing but wigs and weaves.    I used to do the foam heads but Sony nobody got time for a closet full of wigs.


----------



## CurliDiva (Sep 6, 2013)

Here's my Kinky Straight lace wig - after darkening the roots for an ombre effect, flat ironing and adding some long layers!

I wasn't trying to get her bone straight, just reduce some of the KS bulk. She is still very full and lush! 

First photo is right out of the box, and the rest are my tweaks:


----------



## cherishlove (Sep 6, 2013)

CurliDiva said:


> Here's my Kinky Straight lace wig - after darkening the roots for an ombre effect, flat ironing and adding some long layers!
> 
> I wasn't trying to get her bone straight, just reduce some of the KS bulk. She is still very full and lush!
> 
> First photo is right out of the box, and the rest are my tweaks:



It's cute.  I liked it out the box and the after looks like it could be your hair.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 13, 2013)

My wig I made is still going pretty well. No random shedding; just when I'm raking my fingers through to apply water and what ever LI or styler. I wish it wasn't so darn hot though. I will probably take some pics tomorrow night since I have date night with hubby.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## cherishlove (Sep 13, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> My wig I made is still going pretty well. No random shedding; just when I'm raking my fingers through to apply water and what ever LI or styler. I wish it wasn't so darn hot though. I will probably take some pics tomorrow night since I have date night with hubby.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



HairPleezeGrow I'm glad your wig is doing  igood.  What kind of hair did you use

I'm in a beehive cornrow.  2 weeks now. Going for 4!!!!1 day out and do it again.  I can't wait to see where I am during the holidays.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 13, 2013)

soldier4hair said:


> HairPleezeGrow I'm glad your wig is doing  igood.  What kind of hair did you use
> 
> I'm in a beehive cornrow.  2 weeks now. Going for 4!!!!1 day out and do it again.  I can't wait to see where I am during the holidays.



It's with the Peruvian curly/wavy hair I bought. Here's some pics of the closure and wig once constructed. I had it sewn in originally until my closure came. I still have to work on blending as it's applied behind the hair line. 

















HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## cherishlove (Sep 13, 2013)

Oh... That's really cute!  I would try just leaving the edges out to blend better but you did a great job.  Very natural.


----------



## uofmpanther (Sep 14, 2013)

CurliDiva said:


> Question ladies - how and where are you storing your wigs, especially if you have multiples like (cough...solider4hair, lol) more than three?
> 
> Do you keep them on foam heads, store them plastic pouches that they came in. in a drawer or what?
> 
> Are they out and on display for the world to see?? or hidden away??



Curliduva - I keep most of mine in their plastic pouches in a storage bin, but I keep the 2-3 I wear most often in a drawer. I've considered a foam head, but this has been working for me for over 2 years, so need to change now.


----------



## Tinadem39 (Sep 14, 2013)

Where are some places to buy wigs online?


----------



## cherishlove (Sep 14, 2013)

Tinadem39 said:


> Where are some places to buy wigs online?



There are a lot what quality hair are you looking for.  Tinadem39


----------



## MonaRae (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm officially join this challenge!  I found awig i love Freetress Nia Girl.  It had way too much hair so I had my stylist cut it down to fit me and I love it!  Its nice and light and no hair in my face!!!!

Regimen
* Two fish braids going back.  The fish braid help the wig lay flat.
* Moisturize hair without removing the braids.
* Cowash on Wednesdays.
* DC every other Saturday.
* Lite Protein treatment every other Saturday.


----------



## SuchaLady (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm kinda leery of lacefronts but this one is amazing 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGsucDtab2w


----------



## CurliDiva (Sep 23, 2013)

I've been spoiled (and probably just lazy) by synthetic wigs that looks good with little  effort, but this HUMAN HAIR wig is a lot of WORK! :/


I have to re-think my wig routine and come up with a real "regimen" to keep this sucker looking good throughout winter.


----------



## cherishlove (Sep 23, 2013)

CurliDiva said:


> I've been spoiled (and probably just lazy) by synthetic wigs that looks good with little  effort, but this HUMAN HAIR wig is a lot of WORK! :/
> 
> I have to re-think my wig routine and come up with a real "regimen" to keep this sucker looking good throughout winter.



Hi Curldiva. I tend to buy curly human hair wigs.  I'm all for keeping it simple.  I looking for a waist length single braids wig right now.


----------



## cherishlove (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm doing a treatment and getting my hair braided.


----------



## cherishlove (Sep 28, 2013)

I bought Brie and 4 more other wigs fr hair sisters and I love Brie.


----------



## cherishlove (Sep 29, 2013)

I have wigs that I payed 500 plus for and I have got the most compliments with this 15 dollar Brie wig.   I curled it and everything and I'm loving it.



Here she is.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 30, 2013)

My hair got braided into a beehive yesterday to make wigging it a bit more easier. And give my hair a break. I only left a little leave out. I applied my NJoy oil and KeraVada brahmi in pumpkin spice. Has anyone done a beehive?  How long does it lasts b4 having to redo?

















HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## cherishlove (Sep 30, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> My hair got braided into a beehive yesterday to make wigging it a bit more easier. And give my hair a break. I only left a little leave out. I applied my NJoy oil and KeraVada brahmi in pumpkin spice. Has anyone done a beehive?  How long does it lasts b4 having to redo?
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



I keep my cornrows in for 3-4 weeks and redo so I can deep condition really good.


----------



## CurliDiva (Sep 30, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> My hair got braided into a beehive yesterday to make wigging it a bit more easier. And give my hair a break. I only left a little leave out. I applied my NJoy oil and KeraVada brahmi in pumpkin spice. *Has anyone done a beehive? How long does it lasts b4 having to redo?*


 
Hey HairPleezeGrow,

I think its great to switch up the braid pattern so no one area is stressed repeatedly! 

I would suggest 3-4 weeks max.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 30, 2013)

soldier4hair said:


> I keep my cornrows in for 3-4 weeks and redo so I can deep condition really good.



Okay gr8 thanks!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 30, 2013)

CurliDiva said:


> Hey HairPleezeGrow,
> 
> I think its great to switch up the braid pattern so no one area is stressed repeatedly!
> 
> I would suggest 3-4 weeks max.



Thanks!  Yeah this is my first beehive as I usually have my braids going str8 back but it wasn't good for my hairline.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HappyAtLast (Sep 30, 2013)

This challenge is where I'm parking my transitioning behind!
Im 8 months post in year-round humidity and these thick natural roots are a stark contrast to my relaxed ends.  So half wigs it is for me! In Feb I'll attempt a flat iron session when the air is drier.  

Im BSL (but trimming about 1/3 inch every other month or as needed.) I plan to  transition for 24-36 months.

Im using curly/natural half wigs with no leave-outs.

My reg:
Wash, tea rinse, condition every other Sunday-Monday.
M&S, remove sheds, oil scalp, re-braid celies every Monday and Thursday.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 6, 2013)

This is how I've been wearing my wig this week. I applied some Ecostyler gel and two strand twisted then bantu knotted the twists. Let it set overnight and took down in the am. I did the same to my little bit of leave out. Sorry for the blurry back shot...my son took it. I did take a pic of the wig once I took dow the the twists by itself. 













HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## polished07 (Oct 7, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> This is how I've been wearing my wig this week. I applied some Ecostyler gel and two strand twisted then bantu knotted the twists. Let it set overnight and took down in the am. I did the same to my little bit of leave out. Sorry for the blurry back shot...my son took it. I did take a pic of the wig once I took dow the the twists by itself.  HPG  Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Love it!!!!!! I'm gonna try Curlformers on my kinky straight next! 

I'm currently trying to make a full bang wig with a closure and hair I have I'm gonna alternate between that and my kinky straight wig till the spring that's what about 6 months? I'm hoping to hit MBL by my wedding in June I'm about 4 inches away so I need to retain every inch I get! I'm also trying to grow my crown out its taking forever I have so many layers my hair doesn't feel long bc of them it seems


----------



## cherishlove (Oct 7, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> This is how I've been wearing my wig this week. I applied some Ecostyler gel and two strand twisted then bantu knotted the twists. Let it set overnight and took down in the am. I did the same to my little bit of leave out. Sorry for the blurry back shot...my son took it. I did take a pic of the wig once I took dow the the twists by itself.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



This is cute.  You are talented.

I've been missing my hair.  I did a braid out over the weekend and I got so many compliments that I wanted to flatiron it.  I threw on one of my new wigs and I'm fine now.  I think I will buy another one just in case I get the urge again.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 7, 2013)

polished07 said:


> Love it!!!!!! I'm gonna try Curlformers on my kinky straight next!
> 
> I'm currently trying to make a full bang wig with a closure and hair I have I'm gonna alternate between that and my kinky straight wig till the spring that's what about 6 months? I'm hoping to hit MBL by my wedding in June I'm about 4 inches away so I need to retain every inch I get! I'm also trying to grow my crown out its taking forever I have so many layers my hair doesn't feel long bc of them it seems



You will definitely get 4in by June. Congrats on the wedding!  How exciting. Are you going for an updo or down and flowy?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 7, 2013)

soldier4hair said:


> This is cute.  You are talented.
> 
> I've been missing my hair.  I did a braid out over the weekend and I got so many compliments that I wanted to flatiron it.  I threw on one of my new wigs and I'm fine now.  I think I will buy another one just in case I get the urge again.



Yeah I know what you mean. I've been missing my hair also but I do have to try and retain as much b4 the year is up.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## polished07 (Oct 8, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> You will definitely get 4in by June. Congrats on the wedding!  How exciting. Are you going for an updo or down and flowy?  HPG  Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Thanks girl I kinda want and updo so I need my crown to be longer bc is want to wear my real hair


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 8, 2013)

Well ladies I took my beehive down. It was unraveling in the back which I think is weird considering she started from the top but my hair was tangled in there! How do you combat getting tangles while braided in that style? I may just have twists under my wigs and call it a day.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## FelaShrine (Oct 8, 2013)

what are the best wig brands out right now. (moderately realisic looking, not too tangly)

I used to be all about Outre but I dont see that much anymore


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 8, 2013)

FelaShrine said:


> what are the best wig brands out right now. (moderately realisic looking, not too tangly)
> 
> I used to be all about Outre but I dont see that much anymore



To be honest I really don't know bc I make my own wigs. My sister did get me a synthetic SL curly one a while back but I dk the name or brand.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## uofmpanther (Oct 8, 2013)

FelaShrine said:


> what are the best wig brands out right now. (moderately realisic looking, not too tangly)  I used to be all about Outre but I dont see that much anymore



I love Nina sand Freetress


----------



## SuchaLady (Oct 8, 2013)

^^^ I make my own as well. I prefer it that way. I can get my density, layering, etc. the way I like. If price isn't a factor try RPG Show. Please YouTube them first before you buy a specific wig. Some of them look like overpriced remy hair.  FelaShrine


----------



## polished07 (Oct 9, 2013)

Here's my latest wig I love! Closure and idk how many bundles though


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 9, 2013)

polished07 said:


> Here's my latest wig I love! Closure and idk how many bundles though



That is so pretty.  Did you already mention where you go the hair?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## polished07 (Oct 10, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> That is so pretty.  Did you already mention where you go the hair?  HPG  Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Thanks Girl! I got it off of aliexpress.com from Queen Hair products


----------



## uofmpanther (Oct 10, 2013)

with the change in season and my current wig starting to fray at the ends, I like I'm ready for a new look.  I think I've been rocking my current wig since before I joined this challenge in December.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 20, 2013)

My current wig I got for my mom's viewing and funeral. I kind of really like her.


ETA- it already comes with the hump thing in the front (dk what it's called lol)




HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## bdg0005 (Oct 21, 2013)

Has anyone purchased a wig from aprillacewig.com?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 21, 2013)

bdg0005 said:


> Has anyone purchased a wig from aprillacewig.com?



I have not....

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## polished07 (Oct 22, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> My current wig I got for my mom's viewing and funeral. I kind of really like her.  ETA- it already comes with the hump thing in the front (dk what it's called lol)  HPG  Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Wanted to wish my condolences, sorry for your loss Hun


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 22, 2013)

polished07 said:


> Wanted to wish my condolences, sorry for your loss Hun



Thank you

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## CurliDiva (Nov 4, 2013)

Well my kinky straight, human hair lace wig was a huge FAIL!

The ks texture looked so natural but this hair was a TON (I repeat.....TON) amount of work. I had to brush it repeatedly daily, apply heavy products, flat iron constantly to keep it from puffing up! 

Then it started to SHED and TANGLE excessively probably because all of the manipulation I had to do to keep it looking decent. I officially retired it this weekend after two months! :/


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 4, 2013)

CurliDiva said:


> Well my kinky straight, human hair lace wig was a huge FAIL!
> 
> The ks texture looked so natural but this hair was a TON (I repeat.....TON) amount of work. I had to brush it repeatedly daily, apply heavy products, flat iron constantly to keep it from puffing up!
> 
> Then it started to SHED and TANGLE excessively probably because all of the manipulation I had to do to keep it looking decent. I officially retired it this weekend after two months! :/



Awe :-(

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## polished07 (Nov 4, 2013)

I've fell in love with another shorty do. I'll be rocking this and my Rihanna pixie


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 4, 2013)

polished07 said:


> I've fell in love with another shorty do. I'll be rocking this and my Rihanna pixie



Jumping in this thread to say " love it" 
What is the name of this wig?


----------



## polished07 (Nov 6, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Jumping in this thread to say " love it" What is the name of this wig?



Thank you! It's by Vanessa called Hoopy!


----------



## uofmpanther (Nov 6, 2013)

Help!  I did a search in this thread, and I didn't see an answer to my question.  Recently, I've noticed a little bit of breakage in my crown under my wig.  I keep my hair in about 8 flat twists under my wig, going straight back.  I redo them every week.  I usually wear the flat twists during the week, and then take them out on the weekend to let my hair breathe.  Normally, I flat twist with Camille Rose Almond Jai, but I did switch it up a little to see if I could find something with more hold that was still moisturizing (I didn't).  I moisturize with an oil/water mix 1-2x per day.  Then I use a moisturizing hair lotion or hair milk on top of that.

I've been doing the same routine for almost a year now, but this is the first time I've seen noticeable breakage.  Anyone else getting breakage?  Any thoughts on why?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 6, 2013)

uofmpanther said:


> Help!  I did a search in this thread, and I didn't see an answer to my question.  Recently, I've noticed a little bit of breakage in my crown under my wig.  I keep my hair in about 8 flat twists under my wig, going straight back.  I redo them every week.  I usually wear the flat twists during the week, and then take them out on the weekend to let my hair breathe.  Normally, I flat twist with Camille Rose Almond Jai, but I did switch it up a little to see if I could find something with more hold that was still moisturizing (I didn't).  I moisturize with an oil/water mix 1-2x per day.  Then I use a moisturizing hair lotion or hair milk on top of that.
> 
> I've been doing the same routine for almost a year now, but this is the first time I've seen noticeable breakage.  Anyone else getting breakage?  Any thoughts on why?



What type of wig cap are you using? Besides, gradual breakage takes time to notice so seeing it after a year sounds about right. I started noticing breakage at my hair line after about 2 years of wig wear.


----------



## uofmpanther (Nov 6, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> What type of wig cap are you using? Besides, gradual breakage takes time to notice so seeing it after a year sounds about right. I started noticing breakage at my hair line after about 2 years of wig wear.



Usually, I wear a satin scarf.


----------



## CurliDiva (Nov 7, 2013)

uofmpanther said:


> Help! I did a search in this thread, and I didn't see an answer to my question. Recently, I've noticed a little bit of breakage in my crown under my wig. I keep my hair in about 8 flat twists under my wig, going straight back. I redo them every week. I usually wear the flat twists during the week, and then take them out on the weekend to let my hair breathe. Normally, I flat twist with Camille Rose Almond Jai, but I did switch it up a little to see if I could find something with more hold that was still moisturizing (I didn't). I moisturize with an oil/water mix 1-2x per day. Then I use a moisturizing hair lotion or hair milk on top of that.
> 
> I've been doing the same routine for almost a year now, but this is the first time I've seen noticeable breakage. Anyone else getting breakage? Any thoughts on why?


 
Hey uofmpanther,

Although its not freezing yet, I've noticed that my hair is already drier due to the colder weather.

You may need to incorporate more deep conditioning and products to moisturize/seal.

Have you changed the wig you're wearing? 

Some wigs have a stiffer cap/lace construction - Do you use for wear a wig cap or silk scarf?


----------



## uofmpanther (Nov 10, 2013)

CurliDiva said:


> Hey uofmpanther,
> 
> Although its not freezing yet, I've noticed that my hair is already drier due to the colder weather.
> 
> ...



I wonder if this is the problem.  I just switched to a new wig recently because the old one was frayed.  Maybe I'll try washing it to loosen it up a bit. 

Thanks CurliDiva


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 13, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow how did you like the Maaliyah hair?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 13, 2013)

Smiley79 said:


> HairPleezeGrow how did you like the Maaliyah hair?



I love it. Almost a year and still going strong!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## auntybe (Dec 1, 2013)

I have worn wigs every day but 5 this year.   My hair is so much better than last year.    Nor very many split ends.  I have already brought my wigs for 2014.


----------



## NGraceO (Dec 6, 2013)

polished07 said:


> Yes ma'am here's the link http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/219908498.html  ;-)





Hairtender said:


> Thank you! I bought it from eBay. The seller's name is newstarupup. 14 in 1b yaki straight full lace.
> 
> I'm in LOVE!
> 
> ...



Reading through this thread preparing for my personal 2014 wig challenge, I fell in LOVE with these wigs!! polished07 & Hairtender wanted to ask as a long term follow up review of these wigs. How did they hold up? are you still rocking them? How were tangles? versatility of style? Would you purchase them again?  Sorry for all the Qs. I;m in my researching stage lol


----------



## quirkydimples (Dec 16, 2013)

I just bought my first wig and wore it over the weekend. Today is my first day to wear it at work. I feel paranoid, but this is my last week here. I'll start a new job after Christmas break, so those people won't have seen shoulder length me, just mommy wig me. 

I'm doing GHE under my wig. Five two strand twists straight back. I let my hair breath in the evening and then oil and spray before going to bed with a plastic cap and satin bonnet. I'll wash and deep condition (moisture/protein alternate weeks) Saturday night overnight and retwist Sunday. That's my plan from now through 2014. 

I like short wigs, so I'm already scoping out my next one.


----------



## quirkydimples (Dec 16, 2013)

I am so glad I used this week to test out this whole wig thing. Two things I learned by wearing it all day today at work: 

1. I should have ordered a lighter color. I ordered a 1 and should have gotten a 1B or an FS1B/30. To remedy this, I'm going to order the FS1B/30 to wear when this one eventually wears out and I'm going to dye the one I have a dark brown. 

2. My head is huge. I knew this already, but my head was really, really hurting today, so I went to the bathroom to take off the wig and while inspecting it found that I had one of the elastic bands latched. I unhooked it and voila! Now my wig doesn't feel like it's trying to squeeze my brains out. Only now I'm paranoid that my wig is going to slip back or somehow be lopsided. 

Everything I've read says using the combs on the sides is a no no, so I'm not sure what to do there. But I do love my Mommy wig and am looking forward to retaining length (and maybe finally making APL) in 2014.


----------



## bdg0005 (Jan 9, 2014)

Currently making and coloring a wig. I think I'm going to sew the wig down though. I got my hair from mocha on Ali express which is awesome hair slightly thin but no major shedding it tangling and co washed it many times during my bleaching process. I'll post pictures tomorrow after I cut it into the bob.


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 12, 2014)

bdg0005 said:


> Currently making and coloring a wig. I think I'm going to sew the wig down though. I got my hair from mocha on Ali express which is awesome hair slightly thin but no major shedding it tangling and co washed it many times during my bleaching process. I'll post pictures tomorrow after I cut it into the bob.



Come on over to the new thread!!

NGraceO


----------



## alex114 (Jan 16, 2014)

Great tips everyone!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 16, 2014)

Im gonna hang out with u ladies for a while. I just got my wig from lacewigtrend and im in love! My wig regimen: cowash cornrows once a week (hello hydration), spray hair with aloe/glycerin/olive oil mix. Sleep in satin bonnet. Pretty simple


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 16, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Im gonna hang out with u ladies for a while. I just got my wig from lacewigtrend and im in love! My wig regimen: cowash cornrows once a week (hello hydration), spray hair with aloe/glycerin/olive oil mix. Sleep in satin bonnet. Pretty simple



Hey, were in the 2014 now. Come on over!!

NGraceO


----------



## ojemba (Jan 16, 2014)

I kept my last beehive in for 8 weeks, I'm shooting for 12 this time as it will put me at the week of my 2 year post BC anniversary. I'm so eager to see what my hair will look like. 

After that I'll probably stick with 8 weeks beehive 1 week with plaits under wig - break from the cornrow, then back in beehive again. 

My goal is to retain 5-6 of hair this year which will put just about full MBL!!

I'm soooo ready for this challenge

Other than buying some more hair to make maybe 2 wigs, I also think wigging will help with my savings goal as I won't be buying much products. I'm sticking to my stuff I have now. I will get more conditioner to co-wash thou.


----------

